# Was macht eigentlich?



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Thread , wo man Forenmitglieder als vermisst "melden" kann und sich fragt wo die eigentlich sind und ob es ihnen gut geht.
Vielleicht wissen andere dann ja mehr. 

Dann fange ich mal mit @Threshold an. Den habe ich jetzt schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gesehen.
Das letzte mal war er laut Foreninfo am 29.05 online. Sonst war er immer nahezu jeden Tag aktiv.
Ich hoffe es geht ihm gut?

Falls dieser Thread nicht erwünscht bitte schließen oder löschen.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2022)

Was macht eigentlich @der8auer?


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2022)

Und ich vermisse die Beiträge von Dr.Bakterius ... ich erinnere mich nicht mal mehr ob der so geschrieben wurde?!


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juni 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Und ich vermisse die Beiträge von Dr.Bakterius ... ich erinnere mich nicht mal mehr ob der so geschrieben wurde?!


In der Tat, der war in meiner anfänglichen Zeit hier bei PCGHX oft zu sehen und ich frage mich auch, was der mittlerweile treibt. Er hatte nen ganz lustigen Humor


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

An Dr. Bakterius kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Und Quantenslipstream und Softy.


----------



## Lexx (25. Juni 2022)

Und der Netzteil-Guru (mit dem weißen Auto als Avatarbild).
Spock
Guna7
...
Da gibts viele (wertvolle), die nicht mehr aktiv sind.
(Besonders aus der "extreme"-Ecke.)
Von einem weiß ich, dass es mit dem sinkenden Niveau hier zu tun hatte.
Der Ton und die Umgansformen wurden teilweise härter.

Die ganzen Case-Modder sind auch weg.
Die Extreme-Übertakter.
Wasserkühlung war früher auch um vieles mehr present.

Mein Usage hat sich auch von 70+ auf 10 Minuten/Tag reduziert.
Eben aus Gründen der "Attraktivität".

Der 8auer hat ein florierendes Unternehmen und einen erfolgreichen 
Fernsehsender zu führen/betreuen, ist weit vernetzt, sehr umtriebig
(ist quasi "erwachsen" geworden).


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

Lexx schrieb:


> Die ganzen Case-Modder sind auch weg


Stimmt. 2013/2014 gab's hier viele schöne Casemods (Black Seven, Raven 2, die copperHeads usw...), mittlerweile ist das Unterforum ziemlich langweilig geworden, nur ab und zu sieht man ne "Perle". Mein Tagebuch ist auch eingeschlafen 

Was die Wakü angeht, denke ich, dass es an der großen Verfügbarkeit der AIOs liegt, die ja auch stetig verbessert werden und im Vergleich zu Custom Loops wesentlich günstiger sind. Ich finde das Zeug immer noch doof, aber viele wollen eben sagen können, dass ihre CPU wassergekühlt ist und dabei nicht viel dafür tun bzw. ausgeben. Aber wenn man keinen Custom Loop machen will, tut es mMn auch ein guter Luftkühler. Hat auch weniger Verschleißteile.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Zu Casemod und Wakü Foren kann ich nichts sagen. Die haben mich nie besonders interessiert.

Und nochmal auf Threshold zurückzukommen: sonst hat niemand mit ihm ausserhalb des Forums Kontakt?


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juni 2022)

Früher war das Hobby exklusiver weil sich wirklich nicht Jeder die extremste Hardware leisten konnte, auch die immer leichtere Bedienung von Pc's usw. hat ihren Beitrag geleistet. Spock fehlt auch an allen Ecken und Enden. Lese hier so seit 2012 regelmäßig mit und konnte damals echt stundenlang Threads durchblättern weil die so genial waren. Nerd-Humor halt ...


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Juni 2022)

Ich vermisse Schaffe seine Diskussionen mit gaussmath ( was da passiert? ) .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2022)

Schaffe ist immer hier, bloss halt nen anderer Account. 
Gibt's doch hier viele von, wenn der alter Account gelöscht oder gesperrt wurde.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> gaussmath ( was da passiert? ) .


Wie sagt @HisN immer so schön?

"Beobachte!"


----------



## Lexx (27. Juni 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> großen Verfügbarkeit der AIOs


Wasserkühlung wollte ich seit Anbeginn, hatte nie den Rest an Cash dafür.
Eine AiO war dann für mich der (einfache) Einstieg in die Custom-Welt.

Leider fehlt mir Abseits meines realen Lebens die Muße mich diesbezüglich
(auch OC) im Forum textlich zu verewigen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Also um Threshold mache ich mir echt langsam Sorgen. Nicht das was passiert ist.
Oder er ist den Urlaub gefahren und Internet abstinent?
Nur sind es schon 4 Wochen seitdem er nicht mehr hier online war.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2022)

Ich war die letzten Wochen auch nicht mehr oft hier.
Das liegt aber daran, dass ich momentan an meinem Wagen sehr beschäftigt bin.

Meine Frau hatte einen Unfall, weshalb ich einiges am Auto selbst wieder reparieren musste. Ihr ist aber nichts passiert, war kein großer Unfall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Das zweite Bild ist nach der Reparatur, was ich selbst gemacht habe.)_

Die Stoßstange muss ich aber wieder demontieren, weil ich jetzt erst die Halterungen dazu bekommen konnte und es mir mit dem alten Halter nicht gefällt, wo Clips ausgebrochen sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> An Dr. Bakterius kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Und Quantenslipstream und Softy.


Oh ja!  Die alte Garde von früher. 
xTc fehlt auch. Seine Reviews waren immer klasse. Und wo steckt eigentlich @ChrisMK72? 



Lexx schrieb:


> Da gibts viele (wertvolle), die nicht mehr aktiv sind.


Erinnerst du dich noch an die alte Truppe aus dem Laberthread?


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und wo steckt eigentlich @ChrisMK72?


Stimmt. Den habe ich auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2022)

Im Fotobereich ist auch nicht mehr so viel los wie früher...
nfsgame, Pixelflair, nichtraucher91, PSP-Hacker etc....


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2022)

Generell viele hochwertige Schreiber/Kommentatoren mit Fachwissen
aus Handwerk, Elektronik, Elektrik, Computerwissen, Overclocker, wo mir
durchaus auch mal vor Erstaunen die Kinnlade unten blieb.

Auch ist der Ton nicht mehr so Entspannt/Gelassen und gleichzeitig "Humorig",
aber das ist eine allgemeine Tendenz in der Gesellschaft (und ich dasse mir da
jetzt mal auch selbst an die Nase).

PS: Wo ist Ion?



Painkiller schrieb:


> Laberthread?


Laberthread hab ich nie besucht/gelesen....
dafür aber reichlich die Assoziationsketten


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2022)

Lexx schrieb:


> PS: Wo ist Ion?


War letztens noch gesperrt.

Amer_der_erste fiel mir gerade noch ein.

Wie traurig die Vorstellung, dass manche User vielleicht mittlerweile verstorben sind, aber man nie was davon erfährt, weil sie keiner außerhalb des Forums kennt


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie traurig die Vorstellung, dass manche User vielleicht mittlerweile verstorben sind





Lexx schrieb:


> PS: Wo ist Ion?


Ion ist jedenfalls nicht tot, da könnt ihr beruhigt sein 
Bei manch anderem _Vermissten_ weiß ich es leider auch nicht so genau


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie traurig die Vorstellung, dass manche User vielleicht mittlerweile verstorben sind, aber man nie was davon erfährt, weil sie keiner außerhalb des Forums kennt


Deshalb mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um Threshold.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deshalb mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um Threshold.


Da sind/waren schon viele erheblich länger abwesend.

Ich frage mich ja, was aus quantenslipstream geworden ist. Ist inzwischen 8 Jahre her, dass der sich hat blicken
 lassen....


Lexx schrieb:


> Und der Netzteil-Guru (mit dem weißen Auto als Avatarbild).


Stefan Payne?
Der hat's geschafft, sich aus drei (oder mehr) verschiedenen Foren kicken zu lassen. Bei CB jedenfalls ist er gesperrt, hier schon ewig nicht mehr aktiv und bei HWluxx ist er nicht mehr aufzufinden.
Der Typ war ja früher - also ganz ganz früher - mal der Posterkönig.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da sind/waren schon viele erheblich länger abwesend.


Ist für Threshold trotzdem ungewöhnlich. Da er immer regelmäßig  online war.
Gerade dann fällt das besonders auf.

Außerdem ist *er* hier der unanfechtbare Postingkönig.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist für Threshold trotzdem ungewöhnlich. Da er immer regelmäßig  online war.
> Gerade dann fällt das besonders auf.


Es ist grade Urlaubszeit. 
Da nehmen sich viele für gewöhnlich nicht nur Auszeit von der Arbeit, insbesondere die mit Familie...


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist grade Urlaubszeit.


Ist aber dann schon ein langer Urlaub. Ich hoffe ja das er bald wieder ein Lebenszeichen von sich gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist aber dann schon ein langer Urlaub. Ich hoffe ja das er bald wieder ein Lebenszeichen von sich gibt.


Solange er nicht vom selben Wurmloch verschluckt worden ist wie quanti, mache ich mir da jetzt erst mal weniger Sorgen.
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass er im WiPoWi-Unterforum recht frequent war, käme natürlich auch die Annahme in Betracht, dass er vielleicht  Urlaub in einer seelisch-kurativen Einrichtung macht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist aber dann schon ein langer Urlaub. Ich hoffe ja das er bald wieder ein Lebenszeichen von sich gibt.


Haha bester Mann RyzA! Öffnest einen Thread, wo es angeblich um Lost User geht, willst aber eigentlich nur wissen wo Threshold ist^^
Vielleicht hättest du den Thread-Titel gleich "Wo ist Threshold?!" nennen sollen


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> War letztens noch gesperrt.
> 
> Amer_der_erste fiel mir gerade noch ein.
> 
> Wie traurig die Vorstellung, dass manche User vielleicht mittlerweile verstorben sind, aber man nie was davon erfährt, weil sie keiner außerhalb des Forums kennt


 
Ion ist gesperrt? War er/sie nicht mal Mod !


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ion ist gesperrt? War er/sie nicht mal Mod !


Auch Mods sind nur Menschen


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auch Mods sind nur Menschen


w00t?


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auch Mods sind nur Menschen



Muss ja eine hitzige Diskussion gewesen sein ^^

Ich finde den Thread aber super. Frage mich auch immer mal wo User XY wohl ist.
Im Konsolenbereich war User the_move früher auch unterwegs bis er sich gelöscht hat.
Allgemein sind dort weniger User aktiv als noch vor ein paar Monaten.

Hoffentlich geht es allen gut. Weil dort keiner mehr ist rüste ich nun Stück für Stück vorzeitig den PC auf 😂


----------



## BjornE (3. Juli 2022)

@Chatstar ? 🤔🤣


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Muss ja eine hitzige Diskussion gewesen sein ^^


War nicht dabei, hab es nur zufällig gesehen als ich seinen Namen in nem Thread durchgestrichen gesehen habe. Hat mich aber auch gewundert.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

ist Ion nicht ...naja zuletzt hat der Account so weit ich mich erinnern kann keine Modrolle mehr gehabt



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/ion.62294/page-7#recent-content


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Haha bester Mann RyzA! Öffnest einen Thread, wo es angeblich um Lost User geht, willst aber eigentlich nur wissen wo Threshold ist^^
> Vielleicht hättest du den Thread-Titel gleich "Wo ist Threshold?!" nennen sollen


In erster Linie ging es mir um Threshold. Ja.
Aber ich dachte mir das auch noch andere vermisst werden... deswegen dieser Thread.


----------



## Chatstar (4. Juli 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> @Chatstar ? 🤔🤣



Ist wieder da, wurde scheinbar versehentlich beurlaubt für paar Wochen


----------



## Krolgosh (4. Juli 2022)

Ich finde ja du hast die Chance vertan den Thread "Bitte melde dich!" zu taufen...


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juli 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich finde ja du hast die Chance vertan den Thread "Bitte melde dich!" zu taufen...


Da muss ich spontan an das hier denken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gp78uU5Oe84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Stefan Payne?
> Der hat's geschafft, sich aus drei (oder mehr) verschiedenen Foren kicken zu lassen. Bei CB jedenfalls ist er gesperrt, hier schon ewig nicht mehr aktiv und bei HWluxx ist er nicht mehr aufzufinden.
> Der Typ war ja früher - also ganz ganz früher - mal der Posterkönig.


Was auch immer unterhaltsam war, GR-Thunderstorm vs Superwip. ^^


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was auch immer unterhaltsam war, GR-Thunderstorm vs Superwip. ^^


War Thunderstorm nicht einer der Typen die laufend gemeint haben, die PlayStation 3 wäre ein halber Supercomputer und Superwip derjenige, der das Teil laufend mit einem krüppeligen Pentium 4 verglichen hat?


----------



## Lexx (4. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei manch anderem _Vermissten_ weiß ich es leider auch nicht so genau


Ist ja im Prinzip (mir) ja auch egal.
Ich kramte in Erinnerungen und gebliebenen Eindrücken.

Das Leben geht weiter, man verändert sich und seine Interessen.
Gibts sicherlich viele Gründe, warum jemand nicht mehr offensichtlich
und regelmäßig anwesend/present ist.

Aber eines sei dir gewiss:
DICH würde ich auf jedenfalls sofort "vermissen".


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

Lexx schrieb:


> Aber eines sei dir gewiss:
> DICH würde ich auf jedenfalls sofort "vermissen".


Wird hier etwa geschleimt?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2022)

Wer liebt nicht Eule!? 

PS Seitdem ich diesen Thread lese, passieren mir seltsame Sachen: Habe gestern Nacht geträumt, dass ich im gesamten Forum gesperrt wurde. Eben schreibt mich ein User an und fragt "Bist du etwa auch gesperrt?"

Wtf?!


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Seitdem ich diesen Thread lese, passieren mir seltsame Sachen: Habe gestern Nacht geträumt, dass ich im gesamten Forum gesperrt wurde. Eben schreibt mich ein User an und fragt "Bist du etwa auch gesperrt?"
> 
> Wtf?!


Dein Unterbewusstsein sagt dir das du artig bleiben sollst. 

Ansonsten war das mit dem User wohl eher Zufall.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dein Unterbewusstsein sagt dir das du artig bleiben sollst.


Oder das sich eine Katastrophe anbahnt 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ansonsten war das mit dem User wohl eher Zufall.


Du meinst wohl eher determiniert


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher determiniert


Zufälle sind mir ja eigentlich lieber. Weil wenn alles determiniert wäre dann... ach lassen wir das.


----------



## Lexx (4. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wird hier etwa geschleimt?


Von mir nicht.

Aber die Eule graviert sich schon in so manche Oberarme 
und Gehrinwindungen 

Uiui, *********************, wieder ein Off-Topic.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2022)

Lexx schrieb:


> Von mir nicht.
> 
> Aber die Eule graviert sich schon in so manche Oberarme
> und Gehrinwindungen
> ...


Hört sich nach ner sehr spannenden Geschichte an!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Lexx schrieb:


> PS: Wo ist Ion?


Näher, als du glaubst


----------



## Lexx (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Näher, als du glaubst


Wird das jetzt noch zur Schnitzeljagd?
:p

Bekommst du auch Punkte/Sperren wegen Off-Topic?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Juli 2022)

Ion hat doch wenn ich mich recht erinnere vor Corona immer diesen Paket-Tauschkreisel mit alter Hardware mit organisiert. Wundert mich, dass er gesperrt wurde. 

Wer auch schon lange nicht mehr online war, ist Nickles. 
Ich hab den Eindruck, dass die Umstellung auf die neue Forensoftware dem Forum nicht so gut getan hat. Seitdem hat jedenfalls die Frequenz hier deutlich nachgelassen …


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2022)

Vielleicht mal bei PCGH_Dave aufs Profil gehen.
Dann das Bild anschauen und dann kommt man vielleicht drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt noch zur Schnitzeljagd?
> :p
> 
> Bekommst du auch Punkte/Sperren wegen Off-Topic?


Ich bin Admin im Forum und kann keine Punkte erhalten. Vielleicht mal mein Profilbanner ansehen


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich bin Admin im Forum und kann keine Punkte erhalten. Vielleicht mal mein Profilbanner ansehen


Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Das ist die selbe junge Dame die Ion als Avatar hatte, oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Korrekt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Korrekt.


Und was hat das zu bedeuten? Ich kenne die Dame nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was hat das zu bedeuten? Ich kenne die Dame nicht.


Ich denke, dass ich jetzt lange genug „gespielt“ habe, nämlich über drei Jahre. Am 01.07.2019 wurde aus Ion offiziell PCGH_Dave. Ist niemanden aufgefallen, dass Ion ziemlich genau zu dieser Zeit plötzlich kein Moderator mehr war? ^^ Jetzt dürft ihr die Mistgabeln und Stöcke herausholen und den ehemaligen Mod jagen


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich jetzt lange genug „gespielt“ habe, nämlich über drei Jahre. Am 01.07.2019 wurde aus Ion offiziell PCGH_Dave. Ist niemanden aufgefallen, dass Ion ziemlich genau zu dieser Zeit plötzlich kein Moderator mehr war? ^^ Jetzt dürft ihr die Mistgabeln und Stöcke herausholen und den ehemaligen Mod jagen


Krass!   Mir ist zwar aufgefallen das Ion auf einmal weg war und ich hatte auch bei der Moderation angefragt, aber darüber wurde mir keine Auskunft gegeben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Vom Moderator und Forenmitglied zum PCGH-Redakteur. So etwas passiert sehr selten. Und deine Arbeit ist wirklich professionell.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Hehe, jetzt schnell Honig ums Maul schmieren  
Passt scho, danke 

Der Weg war übrigens *äußerst* steinig, ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe. Einfach war das nicht und ich möchte auch nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich, nur weil ich Moderator war, es einfacher hatte, zu PCGH zu kommen. Ich habe mich ganz normal beworben, wurde zum Gespräch eingeladen etc.

Ion war danach noch eine Weile aktiv, aber ich habe den Account dann stilllegen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Hehe, jetzt schnell Honig ums Maul schmieren
> Passt scho, danke


Wieso? Mit Ion (also dir) hatte ich nie Probleme. Also nicht das ich mich dran erinnern könnte. 

Und deine Arbeit als Redakteur machst du wirklich sehr gut. So gut das es niemanden aufgefallen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Ich kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern, an kaum etwas aus dieser Zeit (lange Geschichte). Aber ich weiß noch, dass mich einige gern auf dem Scheiterhaufen gesehen hätten, weil ich der böse Mod war  Ich bitte daher um Nachsicht, ich habe schließlich nur meinen Job gemacht.


----------



## Optiki (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ion war danach noch eine Weile aktiv, aber ich habe den Account dann stilllegen lassen.


In der Zeit hattest du mal einen schlechten Tag und bist mich unangenehm angegangen, fand ich damals schon kurios, weil ich wusste, was deine aktuelle Position ist. War so ein bisschen guter Cop, böser Cop mit privatem Account, weil andersherum hatte ich nur gute Erfahrung mit dir gemacht.

Da stand @RyzA aber ganz schön auf der Leitung, nachdem schon @chill_eule ein passenden Hinweis gegeben hat, aber bei den ganzen "Spamdrohnen" die mit ihren pseudo lustigen Vorwürfen den Thread in die Länge ziehen, kann man ja mal vom Thema abkommen.

Ich vermisse übrigens die ganzen Leute, welche so 2016-2020 sehr aktiv an der Kaufberatung beteiligt waren.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Ebendarum ist Ion jetzt gesperrt


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Da stand @RyzA aber ganz schön auf der Leitung, nachdem schon @chill_eule ein passenden Hinweis gegeben hat, aber bei den ganzen "Spamdrohnen" die mit ihren pseudo lustigen Vorwürfen den Thread in die Länge ziehen, kann man ja mal vom Thema abkommen.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Ion ist jedenfalls nicht tot, da könnt ihr beruhigt sein



Das hatte mir als entscheidender Hinweis noch nicht gereicht. 
Auf Redakteur wäre ich aber glaube ich nie gekommen.

Aber jetzt weiß ich es ja. 

*Edit:*

Von "Ion" hatte mir der Artikel/Thread  "Warum müssen es immer noch Ultra-Details sein?" ganz gut gefallen.

Warum müssen es immer noch Ultra-Details sein? [User-Special von Ion]


----------



## MountyMAX (5. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie traurig die Vorstellung, dass manche User vielleicht mittlerweile verstorben sind, aber man nie was davon erfährt, weil sie keiner außerhalb des Forums kennt



In einem Forum was ich betreue (aber inzwischen praktisch tot ist), hatten wir vor vielen Jahren mal den Fall, dass ein Vater sich gemeldet hat, da sein Sohn sich das Leben genommen hatte und auf seinem PC war "unser" Forum noch geöffnet. Er wollte uns darüber informieren, da es dem Sohn wohl viel bedeutet haben muss, da es wohl seine letzte Handlung war.

(Anmerkung: es ging nur ums programmieren)


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von "Ion" hatte mir der Artikel/Thread  "Warum müssen es immer noch Ultra-Details sein?" ganz gut gefallen.
> 
> Warum müssen es immer noch Ultra-Details sein? [User-Special von Ion]


Mein erster Artikel bei PCGH ^^








						[PLUS] Alternativen zu Ultra-Details in Spielen - 0-Euro-Software-Mod anstatt teurer Grafikkarte
					

PCGH Plus: Maximale Einstellungen zaubern die schönste Grafik auf den Bildschirm, kosten aber auch sehr viel Leistung. Wir haben uns sinnvolle Optionen für die aktuelle GPU-Mittelklasse angesehen. Der Artikel stammt aus PC Games Hardware 07/2019.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Steht zwar Raff als Autor dran, aber nur, weil ich da offiziell noch kein Red. war. Da hätte es eigentlich schon klingeln müssen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

Plus-Artikel kann ich noch nicht lesen. Aber ich plane ein Digital-Abo im Laufe des Jahres. 

*Edit: *Korrektur... ich meinte ein Plus-Abo. PDF, App und Print brauche ich nicht zusätzlich.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juli 2022)

Im Dezember 20 war mal die "Schauspielerin" von Ions Avatar auch bei @PCGH_Dave als Avatar zu sehen.

Nach einer kurzen Konversation per PN hatte es dann bei mir "klick" gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Schauspielerin


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im Dezember 20 war mal die "Schauspielerin" von Ions Avatar auch bei @PCGH_Dave als Avatar zu sehen.
> 
> Nach einer kurzen Konversation per PN hatte es dann bei mir "klick" gemacht


Hätte aber auch sein können das beide "nur" Fans von dieser sind.  

Wie heisst die eigentlich?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Das schreibe ich dir lieber per PN


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie heisst die eigentlich?


Den Vornamen teilt sie sich mit einer bekannten Meerjungfrau  Wenn auch nicht ganz gleich geschrieben... *hust*


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> die PlayStation 3 wäre ein halber Supercomputer



So ganz unwahr ist das ganze nicht, die Playstation ist sofern ein Supercomputer das Entwickler keinen bock drauf haben/hatten dafür Spiele zu entwickeln.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das schreibe ich dir lieber per PN


Warum?
Verstößt es etwa gegen die Forenregeln, Namen von _besonderen_ Schauspieler*innen zu nennen?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Den Vornamen teilt sie sich mit einer bekannten Meerjungfrau


Jo, ist ein ganz schöner Rebell, habe ich gehört


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2022)

Oh ja, die Meerjungfrau war schon immer etwas rebellisch.  
Gerade mal geguckt, die ist mittlerweile auch schon 37, die Zeit vergeht. 
Aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## DARPA (5. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im Dezember 20 war mal die "Schauspielerin" von Ions Avatar auch bei @PCGH_Dave als Avatar zu sehen.
> 
> Nach einer kurzen Konversation per PN hatte es dann bei mir "klick" gemacht


Haha, kommt mir bekannt vor. Hab ihm Januar 21 auch ne PN deswegen geschrieben und seitdem meine Klappe gehalten 

@Thema: Wenn ihr wirklich jemanden erreichen wollt, ist ne PN denke ich am besten, weil man in der Regel ne eMail als Benachrichtigung bekommt. Da sind die Chancen höher, dass derjenige es sieht.
Nicht immer direkt vom schlimmsten ausgehen. Man ändert sich auch mit der Zeit. Hab auch immer Phasen wo ich mal mehr und mal weniger aktiv bin. Wäre auch schonmal fast ganz weg geblieben. Aber sorry, mich müsst ihr noch ne Weile ertragen.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im Dezember 20 war mal die "Schauspielerin" von Ions Avatar auch bei @PCGH_Dave als Avatar zu sehen.
> 
> Nach einer kurzen Konversation per PN hatte es dann bei mir "klick" gemacht


Und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das ein Bug in der Forensoftware war, zumal...



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ion war danach noch eine Weile aktiv, aber ich habe den Account dann stilllegen lassen.


Erst jetzt habe ich Gewissheit und kann wieder ruhig schlafen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juli 2022)

@PCGH_Dave lustig, dass du Ion bist, weil mir letztens mal der Gedanke durch den Kopf ging, dass du schon ziemlich anders bist, als die restliche Redaktion. Anders im Sinne von deiner doch recht regen Beteiligung hier in Foren, dass kennt man so in der Form nicht von den anderen, die ab und an mal ein Kommentar da lassen.
Unter'm Strich merkte ich schon, dass du ein Kind dieses Forums bist - Mod hin, Redakteur her


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Juli 2022)

Ion ist in Wirklichkeit Dave 
Was für eine Wendung! Hatte ich nicht gewusst.

Ich dachte immer Ion ist eine Frau wegen dem Profilbild  ^^
Jedenfalls müssen wir uns jetzt um Ion keine Sorgen mehr machen 
Bleibt dennoch offen wo @Threshold geblieben ist...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Unter'm Strich merkte ich schon, dass du ein Kind dieses Forums bist - Mod hin, Redakteur her


Hier fing eben alles an  Ich finde es daher so schade, dass hier verglichen mit den Vorjahren kaum noch etwas los ist. Die Leute ziehen weiter. Doch, wohin?


----------



## DARPA (5. Juli 2022)

Foren sind halt auch schon aussterbende Dinosaurier. Ich glaube bei PC Foren fällt es noch nicht so extrem auf weil die Interessenten gern am PC sitzen  (versteht man die Logik?)
So denke ich dass viele nicht weiterziehen sondern „aufhören“. Z.B. weil sich Interessen und Lebensweisen ändern. Und ich vermute dass immer weniger neue/junge dazukommen.
Da wäre mal eine Statistik der Neuanmeldungen über die letzten 10 Jahre interessant.

Bei meinem anderen Hobby Auto+Mopped hat sich durch WA Gruppen meine Forumszeit auch drastisch reduziert.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

@Mahoy war auch schon länger nicht mehr hier, oder?


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Mahoy war auch schon länger nicht mehr hier, oder?


Stimmt, ist mir auch letztens noch durch den Kopf gegangen.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> In der Tat, der war in meiner anfänglichen Zeit hier bei PCGHX oft zu sehen und ich frage mich auch, was der mittlerweile treibt. Er hatte nen ganz lustigen Humor


Du hast auch einen " lustigen Humor"! 😉
Erinnerte mich an Andy Möller, mit seinem Gefühl für das Feeling.
Nicht böse, ich schreibe auch nicht perfekt. 😄


RyzA schrieb:


> Also um Threshold mache ich mir echt langsam Sorgen. Nicht das was passiert ist.
> Oder er ist den Urlaub gefahren und Internet abstinent?
> Nur sind es schon 4 Wochen seitdem er nicht mehr hier online war.


War er nicht im Star Citizen Thread aktiv?


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> War er nicht im Star Citizen Thread aktiv?


Das weiß ich nicht. Da hatte ich kaum reingeguckt.
Im WiPoWi-Unterforum war er regelmäßig aktiv.
Und in den Hardwareforen.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juli 2022)

Mir fällt grad noch ein Langzeitvermisster ein:

@ChrisMK72


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juli 2022)

Kann es sein, dass viele ins Computerbase Forum abgewandert sind?

/Bin da zwar nicht aktiv, meine aber paar bekannte Namen dort gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Lexx (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> wurde aus Ion offiziell PCGH_Dave.


Schade, ich mochte seine Avatar-Bilder... sehr.


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Hier fing eben alles an  Ich finde es daher so schade, dass hier verglichen mit den Vorjahren kaum noch etwas los ist. Die Leute ziehen weiter. Doch, wohin?


Ich bin mal wieder so frei - man möger mir meinen britischen Humor verzeihen
- und behaupte: Die einen in die Pension, die anderen in den Kindergarten.

Ich denke, es gibt gewisse Paralellen zum Niveau- und Userschwund hier im Forum,
zur Fragmentierung der verfügbaren (und genutzten) Social-Media-Kanäle und den
generellen Veränderungen in der Gesellschaft. Sowie auch in in der Zielgruppe der
(Hardcore-)PC-Gamer-, Übertakter und Casemodder.

PS/Btw: Ich finde, PCGH Print (nur die lese ich im Abo intensiv) hat einen guten,
fähigen und sympathischen Redakteur gefunden/rekrutiert. Das freut mich sehr.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass viele ins Computerbase Forum abgewandert sind?


Kann sein 
Neben PCGH-X (Natürlich!) und CB gibt es ja auch noch die nerd-foren beim Luxx und beim Igor.

So mancher _Experte_ hier, ist auch hüben wie drüben aktiv


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

Also ich habe Threshold gestern Abend per PN angeschrieben in der Hoffnung das er auch eine Email-Benachrichtigung bekommt und sich meldet.
Ansonsten, wenn niemand ausserhalb dieses Forums mit ihm Kontakt hat, wird´s wohl schwer.
Aber wenn ich Recht überlege würde das bei mir ähnlich aussehen falls mir etwas zustößt.
Ich bin zwar mit ein paar Leuten von hier auch bei Steam befreundet, aber die würden das dort ja nicht mitbekommen.
Nur die Leute auf Facebook. Aber hier aus dem Forum bin ich mit niemanden bei Facebook befreundet.
Falls mich überhaupt jemand vermissen würde. Vielleicht nerve ich hier ja auch zu sehr weil ich immer recht präsent bin und überall meinen Senf dazu gebe.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Seitdem ich diesen Thread lese, passieren mir seltsame Sachen: Habe gestern Nacht geträumt, dass ich im gesamten Forum gesperrt wurde. Eben schreibt mich ein User an und fragt "Bist du etwa auch gesperrt?"
> 
> Wtf?!


Sorry, war ein Fehler in der Matrix. Der Bug ist behoben! 
Angenehme "Träume"!


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Den Dude hier @HenneHuhn vermisse ich auch.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2022)

Der ist doch grad mal 2 Wochen weg 

Vermutlich nur im Urlaub und noch nicht tot


----------



## Ion_Tichy (9. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad noch ein Langzeitvermisster ein:
> 
> @ChrisMK72


Der ist mir nur durch die ständige Erwähnung seines I9 9900k und seiner Graka (2080ti?) in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Der ist mir nur durch die ständige Erwähnung seines I9 9900k und seiner Graka (2080ti?) in Erinnerung geblieben.


Bei mir als überzeugter Widescreen-Liebhaber^^

Und natürlich das kultige Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas Profilbild


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der ist doch grad mal 2 Wochen weg
> 
> Vermutlich nur im Urlaub und noch nicht tot


Ich meine das er das auch irgendwo erwähnt hat das er in den Urlaub fährt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine das er das auch irgendwo erwähnt hat das er in den Urlaub fährt.


Der war doch erst letztens in Sardinien und hat weiterhin ab und an gepostet. Ich finde, dass User gesperrt werden sollten, die aus dem Urlaub nicht posten 
Wenn schon, denn schon^^


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Immer noch kein Lebenszeichen von @Threshold .  

Und @Mahoy wurde hier erwähnt. Von dem hört man leider auch nichts mehr.
Seine Beiträge waren immer sehr interessant.
Aber vielleicht ist er irgendwo im Ausland beruflich tätig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der war doch erst letztens in Sardinien und hat weiterhin ab und an gepostet. Ich finde, dass User gesperrt werden sollten, die aus dem Urlaub nicht posten
> Wenn schon, denn schon^^


Ich bin noch da. Aber da Hardware und Gaming einfach immer weniger interessant für mich werden und ich mit stupide Routinen brechen will, wie ständig sinnlos Foren auf und ab zu scrollen, ob irgendwo doch noch was Spannendes geschrieben wurde... Schaue ich derzeit kaum noch hier rein.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da. Aber da Hardware und Gaming einfach immer weniger interessant für mich werden und ich mit stupide Routinen brechen will, wie ständig sinnlos Foren auf und ab zu scrollen, ob irgendwo doch noch was Spannendes geschrieben wurde... Schaue ich derzeit kaum noch hier rein.


Geht mir da irgendwie ähnlich, auch aus Zeitmangel wegen Arbeit und so


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da. Aber da Hardware und Gaming einfach immer weniger interessant für mich werden und ich mit stupide Routinen brechen will, wie ständig sinnlos Foren auf und ab zu scrollen, ob irgendwo doch noch was Spannendes geschrieben wurde... Schaue ich derzeit kaum noch hier rein.


Fvck!
Der Kommentar traf mich mehr als mir lieb ist. Du hast damit eine bittere Wahrheit angesprochen, die auch wesentlich auf mich zutrifft.
Bei mir ist es mittlerweile fast schon ein Zwangsverhalten^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Juli 2022)

Aber ab und zu ein paar Beiträge reinkloppen muss schon sein


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es mittlerweile fast schon ein Zwangsverhalten^^


Bei mir nicht. Ich bin gerne hier und für mich gibt es immer noch genug interessantes zu lesen.
Also mehr Sucht als Zwang. 

Ich werde aber meine Foren-Nutzungszeiten demnächst etwas kürzen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber da Hardware und Gaming einfach immer weniger interessant für mich werden und ich mit stupide Routinen brechen will, wie ständig sinnlos Foren auf und ab zu scrollen, ob irgendwo doch noch was Spannendes geschrieben wurde... Schaue ich derzeit kaum noch hier rein.



Geht mir auch so - da ich weder die nötigen Kröten, noch die Notwendigkeit für neue Hardware habe, juckt mich das Thema momentan null.
Ansonsten passiert hier auch nichts richtig interessantes mehr und ich werde daher ab dieser Woche auch meine Nutzungszeit hier drastisch reduzieren.
Also gebt bitte keine Vermisstenanzeige auf, wenn ich jetzt einige Zeit nicht mehr da bin


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da. Aber da Hardware und Gaming einfach immer weniger interessant für mich werden und ich mit stupide Routinen brechen will, wie ständig sinnlos Foren auf und ab zu scrollen, ob irgendwo doch noch was Spannendes geschrieben wurde... Schaue ich derzeit kaum noch hier rein.



Das ist an sich eine sehr gute Einstellung. 
Ich hatte mich heute mit einen Freund auch genau um dieses Thema unterhalten und wieviel Zeit man eigentlich damit verschwendet. 
Daher werde ich auch mein Nutzungsverhalten von Instagram, PCGH und co. überarbeiten. Mal sehen wie ich es machen werde aber jedenfalls nicht mehrmals täglich wie jetzt noch. 

Zudem wird es hier auch teils immer ruhiger bei Fragen und Antworten. Corona und der Chipmangel haben das sicher noch verstärkt. 

Dennoch schade, wenn manche nette User komplett dem Forum untreu werden


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2022)

Ich seh mich dann wohl eines Tages ganz seelenallein in diesem Forum 
#OmegaMan


Edit: Dann erstelle ich ein 2. Account und fake Unterhaltungen mit mir selber


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich seh mich dann wohl eines Tages ganz seelenallein in diesem Forum
> #OmegaMan
> 
> 
> Edit: Dann erstelle ich ein 2. Account und fake Unterhaltungen mit mir selber



Eher sehen wir uns im Metaverse und trinken ein virtuelles Erfrischungsgetränk und lästern über das aktuelle oder kommende BF/COD/Fifa ^^ 

Keine Sorge du brauchst keinen zweiten Account


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Dennoch schade, wenn manche nette User komplett dem Forum untreu werden


Die Aussage kann ich leider nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist sie nämlich unpassend formuliert.

Treue kann und sollte man gegenüber Freunden halten, gegenüber der Frau bzw. Freundin, gegenüber der Familie, gegenüber Gott, meinetwegen auch gegenüber einem Land.

Treu zu sein heißt, ehrlich zu sein, einander zu vertrauen, sich zu helfen, gemeinsam durch dick und dünn zu gehen. Treu zu sein ist ein Versprechen, das gehalten werden muss.

Politiker geloben, ihrem Volk treu zu sein und schei...en dann auf diese Aussage. *Das* ist schade und es gehört bestraft.

Einem Forum - also einem virtuellen Raum, in dem die Menschen halbwegs anonym miteinander kommunizieren können - kann und werde ich keine Treue versprechen. Einem Forum bin ich nichts schuldig. Den Menschen in einem Forum bin ich nichts schuldig. Ich kann mich mit ihnen gut verstehen und sie nett finden, aber ich kenne davon niemanden wirklich und kann und will daher auch niemandem "treu" sein. Gleiches gilt für die Redaktion und das Team, das hinter dem Forum steht.

Wer einem Forum, einem Spiel oder einer App Treue schwört, hat die Kontrolle über sein (reales) Leben verloren und sollte sich dringend psychiatrisch untersuchen lassen. Punkt. 

Falls ich - oder irgendjemand anders - also gar nicht mehr hier auftauchen sollte, dann ist das keine Untreue. Es ist das persönliche Recht, sein eigenes Leben zu gestalten, wie man es möchte. Selbstbestimmung. Keine Untreue.

Bei mir persönlich war es in der Vergangenheit so - und so wird es auch künftig wieder sein -, dass ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen mal rein schneie. Ich habe für mich erkannt und beschlossen, dass ich den Kammerspielen komplett fern bleiben werde, da das einfach vergeudete Zeit ist. Ich werde vermutlich nur noch ab und zu den Marktplatz abchecken und wenn ich irgendwann mal Zeit habe, meine Tagebücher/Worklogs abschließen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2022)

Ich denke das mit "Untreue" war nicht so wort-wörtlich gemeint. Natürlich hat kein Mitglied hier irgendeine Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Forum und anderen Mitgliedern. Aber dennoch lernt man sich über die Jahre kennen und auch schätzen. Besonders wenn man viel miteinander zu tun hatte und gut klargekommen ist. Dann fällt es gerade bei Mitgliedern, die oft und regelmäßig das Forum genutzt haben, eher auf, wenn die aufeinmal weg sind.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Die Aussage kann ich leider nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist sie nämlich unpassend formuliert.
> 
> Treue kann und sollte man gegenüber Freunden halten, gegenüber der Frau bzw. Freundin, gegenüber der Familie, gegenüber Gott, meinetwegen auch gegenüber einem Land.
> 
> ...



Mag alles richtig sein aber so habe ich es eigentlich nicht gemeint.
Ich hätte auch ein anderes Wort nehmen können um zu beschreiben, das man kein Interesse mehr hat auf PCGH zu gehen.
"Untreue" klang einfach für mich gut.

Bei einem Punkt möchte ich aber widersprechen, User die ich hier sehr schätze oder gar mag, würde ich definitiv vermissen. Diese kenne ich mit Vornamen und sind einer der Hauptgründe hier überhaupt noch aktiv zu sein.

Wenn diese aufeinmal weg wären, würde ich mir schon meine Gedanken machen. Daher finde ich den Thread hier auch gut. Ist doch schön wenn man sich hier um die anderen User "sorgt" und sich vergewissern möchte, ob es einen gut geht. Nicht jeder verbringt hier seine Zeit anonym.

Natürlich muss sich hier niemand  rechtfertigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Bei einem Punkt möchte ich aber widersprechen, User die ich hier sehr schätze oder gar mag, würde ich definitiv vermissen. Diese kenne ich mit Vornamen und sind einer der Hauptgründe hier überhaupt noch aktiv zu sein.


Geht mir genauso. 
Ich habe einen Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis, der leider nicht meine Leidenschaft mit Gaming und Technik teilt.
Daher ist für mich dieses Forum schon so ne Art Kompensationsmittel und ich würde auch den Austausch mit manchen missen

Aber in letzter Zeit ist gefühlt nichts los im Forum. Hoffentlich liegt es nur am Sommerloch und weniger daran, dass Leute dem Forum den Rücken zudrehen (gut formuliert oder?^^)


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich seh mich dann wohl eines Tages ganz seelenallein in diesem Forum
> #OmegaMan
> 
> 
> Edit: Dann erstelle ich ein 2. Account und fake Unterhaltungen mit mir selber


Irgendwann deckst du das komplette Forum ab. Bist Newbie, Voltmodder und Moderator ..... das wird wild.


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Bei einem Punkt möchte ich aber widersprechen, User die ich hier sehr schätze oder gar mag, würde ich definitiv vermissen. Diese kenne ich mit Vornamen und sind einer der Hauptgründe hier überhaupt noch aktiv zu sein.
> 
> Wenn diese aufeinmal weg wären, würde ich mir schon meine Gedanken machen. Daher finde ich den Thread hier auch gut. Ist doch schön wenn man sich hier um die anderen User "sorgt" und sich vergewissern möchte, ob es einen gut geht.


Kann ich verstehen, ich hab auch Leute online kennengelernt, die mir mittlerweile sehr, sehr wichtig sind (aber nicht hier). Wir haben verschiedene Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten ausgetauscht und sind somit nicht mehr auf die Plattform angewiesen, auf der wir uns kennengelernt haben. Daher ist es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn jemand von uns diese Plattform verlässt (oder, so wie es passiert ist, die Plattform nicht mehr existiert). Das würde ich hier auch machen, wenn ich hier Leute kennenlernen würde, die mir wichtig sind. Dann kann ich mit den Leuten Kontakt halten, ohne auf Aktivität im Forum angewiesen zu sein.

Ich finde den Thread auch gut. Es ging mir nur darum, dass man "Untreue" nicht so aus der ursprünglichen Bedeutung heraus ziehen sollte.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> Ich habe einen Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis, der leider nicht meine Leidenschaft mit Gaming und Technik teilt.
> Daher ist für mich dieses Forum schon so ne Art Kompensationsmittel und ich würde auch den Austausch mit manchen missen


Ist bei mir genau so. Im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis bin ich mittlerweile fast der einzige der noch ab und zu zockt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Juli 2022)

Es sind halt nicht viele, die bleibende Eindrücke hinterlassen. Von denen fehlt einem dann doch der Ein oder Andere. Ich schau hier mehrfach am Tag rein, um halbwegs auf dem Laufenden zu sein. Da treffe ich dann eine Handvoll User immer wieder hier an z.b. RyzA wenn der dann plötzlich wenig bis gar nicht mehr postet fällt das eben auf.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so - da ich weder die nötigen Kröten, noch die Notwendigkeit für neue Hardware habe, juckt mich das Thema momentan null.


Mir fehlen momentan die Spiele welche die teuere Hardware überhaupt rechtfertigen würden. Ich muss echt sagen das der PS5-Kauf wirtschaftlich das wohl Beste der letzten Jahre war. Bis auf diverse RTS-Titel und Global Strategy alá Paradox-Games fehlt mir eigentlich nichts. Von den Mods mal abgesehen. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich seh mich dann wohl eines Tages ganz seelenallein in diesem Forum
> #OmegaMan


Ich bleib hier. Das Forum ist mein Home far away from Home. 



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Einem Forum - also einem virtuellen Raum, in dem die Menschen halbwegs anonym miteinander kommunizieren können - kann und werde ich keine Treue versprechen. Einem Forum bin ich nichts schuldig. Den Menschen in einem Forum bin ich nichts schuldig. Ich kann mich mit ihnen gut verstehen und sie nett finden, aber ich kenne davon niemanden wirklich und kann und will daher auch niemandem "treu" sein. Gleiches gilt für die Redaktion und das Team, das hinter dem Forum steht.


Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu. Aber früher™ war hier einiges anders. PCGH hatte einen Clan und diverse Gruppen. Und gerade zu Diablo III & BF3-Zeiten herrschte im Forum reger Betrieb. Richtig cool waren auch die Community-Treffen auf der Cebit in Hannover. Vorallem das Schnitzelessen am Ende des Tages!  Durch den Laberthread (RIP) war eigentlich auch Rund um die Uhr Betrieb.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Politiker geloben, ihrem Volk treu zu sein und schei...en dann auf diese Aussage. *Das* ist schade und es gehört bestraft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genau so. Im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis bin ich mittlerweile fast der einzige der noch ab und zu zockt.


Woran denkst du liegt das in deinem Umfeld? 

Ich hab das bei diversen Leuten im Umfeld nämlich auch bereits beobachten können. Nur da ist´s klar woran es liegt. An den Beziehungen....


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber in letzter Zeit ist gefühlt nichts los im Forum. Hoffentlich liegt es nur am Sommerloch und weniger daran, dass Leute dem Forum den Rücken zudrehen (gut formuliert oder?^^)


Also ich finde nicht das es jetzt sonderlich weniger geworden ist als vor ein paar Wochen oder Monaten.
Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Ein Mod oder Admin kennt da die objektive Statistik wohl eher.


Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Da treffe ich dann eine Handvoll User immer wieder hier an z.b. RyzA wenn der dann plötzlich wenig bis gar nicht mehr postet fällt das eben auf.


Danke das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.  

Ich glaube du hattest auch vor einiger Zeit Forenpause gemacht kann das sein?


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Juli 2022)

Wenn meine Frau Betriebsferien hat, dann wird es immer sehr wenig mit dem hier sein aber mitlesen, das geht immer. Damit hab ich hier ja auch angefangen, schon lange bevor ich mich hier angemeldet hatte. Darum sind mir auch einige der vermissten User ein Begriff. Ich hatte damals den Niedergang des Sport1 Forums erlebt, ob es hier Parallelen gibt kann ich trotzdem nicht sagen da so ein Nerd-Forum schon noch was anderes ist, denke ich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Irgendwann deckst du das komplette Forum ab. Bist Newbie, Voltmodder und Moderator ..... das wird wild.


Yea, und um meine Schizophrenie zu komplettieren, schick ich mir selber Mahnungen und Sperre mich, wegen Missachtung der Forenregeln  


Painkiller schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schön wärs aber utopisch. Trotzdem einer der besten politischen Kommentare.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Nur da ist´s klar woran es liegt. An den Beziehungen....


Woran sonst? Der störendste Faktor in nahezu all meinen Freundschaften


----------



## DARPA (12. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass User gesperrt werden sollten, die aus dem Urlaub nicht posten


Ich bin fast immer nur während der Arbeitszeit im Forum unterwegs. In meiner Freizeit so gut wie nie


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Also mein Hardware-Interesse wird nicht so schnell abnehmen.
Es kann aber sein das ich zukünftig deutlich weniger oder gar nicht mehr spiele.
Dann stelle ich mir nur noch einen Office-PC hin.
Und wenn ich mal ins Altenheim komme nehme ich den mit.
So schnell aber noch nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yea, und um meine Schizophrenie zu komplettieren, schick ich mir selber Mahnungen und Sperre mich, wegen Missachtung der Forenregeln


Nur um dir dann einen Doppelaccount zu erstellen, mit dem du anschließend das Forum vollspamst. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Woran sonst? Der störendste Faktor in nahezu all meinen Freundschaften


Ich merk schon, wir teilen das gleiche Leid.  

Wobei ich ja sagen muss, das ich mich auf deren Kosten durchaus gut amüsieren kann. Vorallem in Whatsapp.  Einige sind da sehr zartbesaitet. Gerade wenn´s um die "Zukunftsplanung" geht. Das nutze ich dann schamlos aus. Nach meinem letzten Post (siehe unten) musste ich den Gruppenchat muten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erinnert mich daran, das Quantenslipstream aka Quanti, Kinder im alten Laberthread immer als "Kostenfaktoren" bezeichnet hat.  Sein Humor fehlt mir wirklich, auch wenn er manchmal etwas derber war.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Nur um dir dann einen Doppelaccount zu erstellen, mit dem du anschließend das Forum vollspamst.
> 
> 
> Ich merk schon, wir teilen das gleiche Leid.
> ...


Haha geiler Typ! Schade, dass ich ihn nicht erleben durfte. War vor meiner Zeit


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2022)

Ja, Quanti war schon eine Nummer für sich. Am Anfang Mal aneinander geraten, haben wir uns später echt gut verstanden. Bei Softie war es ebenso. Letzterer hatte aber klar gesagt dass ihm die Veränderung hier nicht gefällt und er deshalb geht. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau worauf er sich bezog.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Juli 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, Quanti war schon eine Nummer für sich. Am Anfang Mal aneinander geraten, haben wir uns später echt gut verstanden. Bei Softie war es ebenso. Letzterer hatte aber klar gesagt dass ihm die Veränderung hier nicht gefällt und er deshalb geht. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau worauf er sich bezog.


Du bist auch weniger hier unterwegs oder täuscht das?!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Letzterer hatte aber klar gesagt dass ihm die Veränderung hier nicht gefällt und er deshalb geht. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau worauf er sich bezog.


Das Argument hab ich jetzt auch schon paar mal gehört und würde echt gerne wissen, was denn früher so bedeutend besser war? Oder andersherum, was sich denn negativ verändert hat?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2022)

Der Umgangston ist rauer und es sind mehr Trolle geworden, der Marktplatz ist ziemlich tot, Fanboi kriege haben auch zugenommen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oder andersherum, was sich denn negativ verändert hat?


Es gab mal einen Thread dazu:





						PCGH Extrem und meine Meinung
					

PCGH Extrem war mal ein Forum mit guten Umgang. Das finde ich, gibt es nicht mehr. Mittlerweile wird nur noch gepöbelt, persönliche Angegriffen, Beleidigt, u.v.m. Freie Meinung über ein Thema, wird gleich als persönlicher Angriff aufgenommen und dem entsprechen wird dabei geantwortet. Früher hat...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/pcgh-extrem-und-meine-meinung.556166/post-10134603


----------



## DARPA (13. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Umgangston ist rauer und es sind mehr Trolle geworden, der Marktplatz ist ziemlich tot, Fanboi kriege haben auch zugenommen.


Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es aktuell ganz ok ist mit der Trollerei und den Kindergartendiskussionen. Das war in den letzten Jahren schonmal deutlich extremer mit seitenlang einzelne Sätze zitieren, Beleidigungen, Hass usw.
Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass allgemein die Aktivität und Nutzerzahlen zurück gegangen sind.

Muss aber auch sagen, als ich 2014 hier gelandet bin gabs viel mehr offene technische Diskussionen, vorallem Spekus über zukünftige Produkte. Da hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass das KnowHow und Niveau eher gesunken sind.


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. Juli 2022)

Lange nicht gesehen:
- Schnuetz1 >Sehr nett und kompetent
-slot108 >Grabenkrieger bei Andersdenkenden
-wurstkucken > mit sehr "fester" Meinung  
- Rotkaeppchen > toller, bissiger Humor und hats leider aufgesteckt.
Mein Vorschlag: vllt sollten wir uns zusammenrotten und für einen angenehmeren Umgangston sorgen und denen dabei helfen, welchen Diesen vermissen lassen 
Gruß T.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Umgangston ist rauer und es sind mehr Trolle geworden, der Marktplatz ist ziemlich tot, Fanboi kriege haben auch zugenommen.


Hmm, also eigentlich genauso wie der raue Umgangston allgemein in der (digitalen) Gesellschaft auch zugenommen hat.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Thread dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant! Den geb ich mir später. Bin mal gespannt, was drin steht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Juli 2022)

Rotkaeppchen  oh ja fehlt auch hier, also mir zumindest.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> -wurstkucken > mit sehr "fester" Meinung


Vor 10 Minuten das letzte mal im Forum gesehen. Und nein... würde ich nicht vermissen.  


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> - Rotkaeppchen > toller, bissiger Humor und hats leider aufgesteckt.


Stimmt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Ich frage mich, wie viele alte "inaktive" User doch noch mit neuem Account unter uns weilen^^

Falls du das liest und einer der "Vermissten" mit neuem Account bist, wäre das die perfekte Gelegenheit den Schleier der neuen Anonymität zu lüften.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie viele alte "inaktive" User doch noch mit neuem Account unter uns weilen^^


Einen wüsste ich. Aber weiß nicht ob das gerne gesehen wird, wenn hier öffentlich darüber diskutieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einen wüsste ich. Aber weiß nicht ob das gerne gesehen wird, wenn hier öffentlich darüber diskutieren.


Ne, glaube nicht, dass das okay ist. Sollte schon die Person selber entscheiden. Es gab ja auch bestimmt einen Grund, wieso XY mit "neuem Namen und Gesicht" unterwegs ist^^


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber weiß nicht ob das gerne gesehen wird, wenn hier öffentlich darüber diskutieren.


Definitiv nein!
Vermisstenmeldungen sind okay, aber ansonsten haltet euch bitte mit Diskussionen über user und deren Verhalten oder gar accounts zurück.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juli 2022)

ist Rotkaeppchen nicht wegen irgendeinem Gesetzt und der Umsetzung im Forum gegangen ?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2022)

Meine es war irgendwas in der Art. 
Hatte aber glaube eher was mit den Mods und angeblicher Zensur zu tun.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Juli 2022)

Da ich ja auch eher wenig hier bin Frage ich mich ob Duvar noch aktiv ist?


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Da ich ja auch eher wenig hier bin Frage ich mich ob Duvar noch aktiv ist?


Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich ihn noch gesehen.

Letzte Aktivität von ihm war wohl am 06. Juli.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juli 2022)

Rotkaeppchen war großartig!! Hatte guten Kontakt zu ihr. Mag sein, dass sie vor ihrem Weggang auch gesperrt wurde. Aber hauptsächlich hat sie sich hier über die ganzen AfDler geärgert, welche sie massiv zugespammt haben.
Zum Glück hat sie die ganzen Querdenker hier nicht mehr aktiv erlebt!
Sie hier zu verlieren war ein richtiger Verlust, für alle Unterforen hier.

Und ich kann sie verstehen.
Indiesem Forum ist so eine "fast food" Mentalität gewachsen bzw. scheint es für viele User so zu sein. Sie stellen Fragen im Forum, bekommen Tipps, Rat und Hilfe.
Und was kommt als Reaktion?
Nichts, Nada.
Nervig. Und es wurden immer mehr...
Schade eigentlich, war hier normalerweise gerne, aber Diskussionen(haha) über Hardware gibt es hier nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Ich finde es schade, dass für Toxizität das Feld geräumt wird. Da sollte man einfach dagegen halten und damit meine ich eigentlich viel weniger, dass man konträre Meinungen hat, denn sowas muss eine demokratische und sehr bunte Gesellschaft einfach aushalten können, sondern einfach nur, dass ein gewisser Umgang eingehalten werden muss.
Aber ja, ihr Mods tut mir auch manchmal leid. Dieser Job ist nicht leicht.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Du bist auch weniger hier unterwegs oder täuscht das?!


Nein, das täuscht nicht. Das hat auch etwas damit zu tun wie die Gesprächspartner so ticken inzwischen, aber hauptsächlich liegt es an meinem Job. Vieles davon ist mein Hobby geworden und ich investiere einfach oft sehr viel Freizeit darin. Zudem finde ich den Hardwaremarkt aktuell einfach nicht sehr spannend. Das einzig interessante Produkt ist für mich Navi im Multichipdesign, aber das kann ich nicht einschätzen und halte mich deshalb zurück.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Juli 2022)

Ich denke ich versteh dich aber Terence Hill lese ich auch immer sehr gerne ... sehr angenehme und qualifizierte Beiträge.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass für Toxizität das Feld geräumt wird.


Das ist auch wirklich schade. Aber zum Großteil ist es auch der Gesellschaft von heute und den laufenden gesellschaftlichen Diskussionen geschuldet. Im Vergleich zu früher hat sich da einiges geändert. Und zwar nicht unbedingt zum besseren. Das schlägt natürlich auch bis in die Foren durch. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber ja, ihr Mods tut mir auch manchmal leid. Dieser Job ist nicht leicht.


Spaß macht der Job dennoch!  Mit der Zeit entwickelt man eine dicke Haut.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2022)

Was macht eigentlich... PCGH_Marc?
Kurz nach seinem Weggang war er ja noch ab und an Mal hier, aber die letzten Jahre? 
Herr Sauter war damals auch echt viel hier unterwegs. Ich selbst hab mit ihm richtig viel diskutiert und gebencht zu Zeiten der AMD FX Prozessoren. Er mit seinem 2500k und ich mit einem FX8120@5125MHz@2600MHzNB+HT@1,48V@24/7. Erst dachte er ich wolle nur den FX schön reden. Später aber hat er verstanden dass es mir nur darum ging zu zeigen dass die Architektur nicht ganz so mies ist wie sie im Auslieferungszustand den Anschein erweckt.

Persönlich hätte ich angenommen dass er wenigstens bei Neuvorstellungen Mal vorbei schauen würde. Dem ist aber leider nicht so. Den Account gibt's aber noch, oder irre ich?


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

Softy lebt noch,
keine Sorge ...

Sein Lebensschwerpunkt hat sich nur etwas verschoben ...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich... PCGH_Marc?


Ist bei golem.de und dank den letzten Übernahmen von Marquardt wieder im selben Unternehmen.
https://www.golem.de/specials/autor-marc-sauter/


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

Ich habe Softy über dieses Forum überhaupt erstmal kennengelernt,
zwei private Treffen haben sich ergeben,
der Typ,
ist cool


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2022)

n' Abend, ich melde mich hiermit offiziell zurück. 

Aufgrund der aktueller politischen Entwicklungen war ich in letzter Zeit beruflich sehr eingespannt und u.a. einige Wochen im Ausland. Jetzt sind damit jüngere Mitarbeiter dran und ich habe hoffentlich dauerhaft wieder mehr Zeit fürs PCGHX und seine liebenswerten Irren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2022)

Schön dich wiederzusehen @Mahoy!

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es Threshold gut geht und sich bald meldet, bevor @RyzA noch 'ne Vermisstenanzeige raushaut


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2022)

@Treshold war/ist auch schon länger abwesend?

Fürs Protokoll, ich habe weder direkt noch indirekt mit seinem Verschwinden zu tun, wäre aber beruhigt, wenn er auch wieder auftaucht. Ist sonst einfach nicht dasselbe hier.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> @Treshold war/ist auch schon länger abwesend?


Laut Foreninfo das letzte mal gesehen am 29.05.2022. Also mehr als 6 Wochen ist es schon her.
Solange fährt doch niemand in den Urlaub.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fürs Protokoll, ich habe weder direkt noch indirekt mit seinem Verschwinden zu tun


Mit solchen Aussagen macht man sich meist erst recht verdächtig 

Also: Lass Threshold aus deinem Keller, bevor RyzA noch ne Traueranzeige aufgibt


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Also: Lass Threshold aus deinem Keller, bevor RyzA noch ne Traueranzeige aufgibt


Ich würde gerne drüber lachen aber kann ich nicht.
Weil ich mir wirklich ernsthafte Sorgen um ihn mache.
Auch wenn ihn nicht persönlich, sondern nur aus dem Forum kenne.
Aber immerhin schon fast 14 Jahre. Er hat sich damals sogar im selben Jahr im Forum registriert wie ich.
Threshold gehört einfach zu diesem Forum dazu.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihn nicht persönlich, sondern nur aus dem Forum kenne.
> Aber immerhin schon fast 14 Jahre.


Wow! 
Apropos persönlich kennen. Würde gerne wissen, wer sich hier alles persönlich kennt und ob auch mal echte Freundschaften aus dem PCGHX-Forum heraus entstanden sind.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Juli 2022)

Wenn sich auch nur ein Mensch so um mich gesorgt hätte, als ich mal ne Forenpause gemacht hatte... Das war weit mehr als 6 Wochen lang.

Geh nicht gleich vom schlimmsten aus, Threshi geht's bestimmt gut


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Juli 2022)

Das ist wie ne Gewohnheit die jetzt fehlt. Ich schau ins Forum und mindestens einmal in einem Fred taucht Threshold auf... Spätestens wenn es um Netzteile ging war er doch an Ort und Stelle, wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
Ich finde so etwas auch merkwürdig


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Apropos persönlich kennen. Würde gerne wissen, wer sich hier alles persönlich kennt und ob auch mal echte Freundschaften aus dem PCGHX-Forum heraus entstanden sind.


Also getroffen habe mich noch mit niemanden aus dem Forum.
Aber ein paar Leute u.a. auch dich bei Steam (was ich aber in letzte Zeit kaum genutzt habe). 
Adi hatte ja geschrieben das er sich schon mit Softy getroffen hat.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wenn sich auch nur ein Mensch so um mich gesorgt hätte, als ich mal ne Forenpause gemacht hatte... Das war weit mehr als 6 Wochen lang.


Kommt auch drauf an wie aktiv jemand ist. Bei Mitgliedern die viel und regelmäßig posten fällt es eher auf.



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das ist wie ne Gewohnheit die jetzt fehlt. Ich schau ins Forum und mindestens einmal in einem Fred taucht Threshold auf... Spätestens wenn es um Netzteile ging war er doch an Ort und Stelle, wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
> Ich finde so etwas auch merkwürdig


Ja genau. Er ist unser Netzteilexperte.
Ich hatte mit ihm aber auch viele spannende Diskussionen im "Naturwissenschaften" Thread.
Die vermisse ich.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Juli 2022)

Im "Naturwissenschaften" Thread lese ich gerne mit.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Im "Naturwissenschaften" Thread lese ich gerne mit.


Du kannst dich gerne auch aktiv beteiligen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du kannst dich gerne auch aktiv beteiligen.


Das sind sehr interessante Themen die dort abgehandelt werden, dafür fehlt mir etwas die Zeit. Ich führe ja, gerade im Sommer unseren Haushalt so gut wie allein.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das sind sehr interessante Themen die dort abgehandelt werden, dafür fehlt mir etwas die Zeit. Ich führe ja, gerade im Sommer unseren Haushalt so gut wie allein.


Achso. Dann vielleicht mal wenn du wieder mehr Zeit hast.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wow!
> Apropos persönlich kennen. Würde gerne wissen, wer sich hier alles persönlich kennt und ob auch mal echte Freundschaften aus dem PCGHX-Forum heraus entstanden sind.


Klar geht das,
Softy habe ich erst durch das Forum hier kennengelernt.
Zweimal hatte ich die Ehre, diese Persönlichkeit in Bamberg (wunderschönes Städtchen) treffen zu dürfen.

Und in meiner Heimatstadt Dresden,
konnte ich ihm mit Family auch schon treffen.

Wir bleiben in Kontakt,
per WhatsApp ist das jederzeit möglich.

Ansonsten gab es viele Kontakte durch:






						Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen
					

@MDJ  und @DKK007  Wollt ihr euch das mit der (teilweisen) Löschung nicht nochmal überlegen ? ;)  Ich meine, die Leistung (delidden) einfach stehen zu lassen, kostet dich dich nix..... und vielleicht bräuchte mal jemand genau DEINE Hilfe :cool:  Gleiches gilt für @DKK007  Ich bekomme auch zig...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Mehr, oder weniger ...

einige melden sich noch mal ...

... andere nicht


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Juli 2022)

@DARK-THREAT ist auch schon ein gutes Jahr nicht mehr im Forum aktiv gewesen. 

von @RavionHD habe ich auch schon lange nichts mehr gelesen.

Es sind wirklich viele User deutlich weniger aktiv oder gar nicht mehr eingeloggt  :/


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> von @RavionHD habe ich auch schon lange nichts mehr gelesen.


Die Foreninfo sagt mir das er Donnerstag das letzte mal angemeldet war.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Juli 2022)

Ich bin im Urlaub, danke der Nachfrage. 😁


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Tja von @Threshold immer noch kein Zeichen. Es zwei Monate her wo er das letzte mal hier online war.
Urlaub kann man wohl ausschließen. Und ich denke das hätte er auch irgendwo geschrieben.
Da aber leider niemand zu ihm Kontakt hat, ausserhalb des Forums, werde ich das wohl nicht erfahren.  
Es sei denn er meldet sich bald wieder... was ich ja immer noch hoffe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juli 2022)

Man denkt ja immer gleich an das Schlimmste.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

Kennt man auch von Mamas und Ehefrauen. Bei uns pflegt man zu sagen "Möge mich niemals treffen, was meine Mutter befürchtet, und nur das, was meine Ehefrau befürchtet..."


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wow!
> Apropos persönlich kennen. Würde gerne wissen, wer sich hier alles persönlich kennt und ob auch mal echte Freundschaften aus dem PCGHX-Forum heraus entstanden sind.


Dann laßt uns doch mal einen Grillabend veranstalten 
Gruß T.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Dann laßt uns doch mal einen Grillabend veranstalten
> Gruß T.


Liebend gern 
Wann und wo?


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Liebend gern
> Wann und wo?


Bin da flexibel.
Vllt geht der Vorschlag viral und wir müssen uns in einem Stadion treffen 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Stadion? Dann bin ich raus.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir bleiben in Kontakt,
> per WhatsApp ist das jederzeit möglich.


Richt ihm bitte schöne Grüße aus!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2022)

Da ist ja der Rekordhalter der Abwesenheit. 
Wie lange warst du noch mal weg, 4-5 Jahre? @Painkiller


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da ist ja der Rekordhalter der Abwesenheit.


Verdammt, erwischt.  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie lange warst du noch mal weg, 4-5 Jahre? @Painkiller


5 Jahre waren es so ziemlich genau. 5 Jahre auf die ich inhaltlich und rückblickend betrachtet gerne großteils verzichtet hätte. Aber so ist das im Leben. Manchmal bist du der Hund, und mal der Baum.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Richt ihm bitte schöne Grüße aus!


Jo,
habe ich soeben erledigt


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> 5 Jahre waren es so ziemlich genau. 5 Jahre auf die ich inhaltlich und rückblickend betrachtet gerne großteils verzichtet hätte. Aber so ist das im Leben. Manchmal bist du der Hund, und mal der Baum.


Ja, leider ist das so. 
Aber ich versuch das immer positiv zu sehen und nach vorne zu blicken.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2022)

Was macht denn eigentlich Dr. Bakterius und NeverSeenBytes?
Von denen habe ich lange nix mehr gehört.

Am Samstag wird es hier eine spektakuläre Begrüßung geben,
bleibt neugierig,
es wird sich lohnen ...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2022)

Colormix meldet sich neu an?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Colormix meldet sich neu an?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Colormix meldet sich neu an?


Nö,
du musst etwas weiter denken


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2022)

Zu warm zum denken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Juli 2022)

Und bald zu kalt ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was macht denn eigentlich Dr. Bakterius


Der Doc hat uns vor einiger Zeit leider auf eigenen Wunsch hin verlassen wollen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe aufgrund persönlicher Dinge / Andersgestaltung seines Lebens (im "höheren" Alter), nicht weil ihm bei uns etwas nicht gepasst hätte.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Am Samstag wird es hier eine spektakuläre Begrüßung geben


Hoffentlich hats nichts mit altbekannten Unruhestiftern zu tun 

Mich wundert eher, dass Threshold seit 2 Monaten verschollen ist ohne Abschiedsbrief auf dem Tisch. Ich hoffe, dass ihm nichts ernstes passiert ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hats nichts mit altbekannten Unruhestiftern zu tun
> 
> Nee, kein Unruhestifter,


sondern eine verdiente Koryphäe des Forums meldet sich zurück.

Bitte erhebt euch,
und begrüßt mit mir zusammen ...

... SOFTY

Welcome back, Meister


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

Wo isser denn?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo isser denn?


Der Meister lässt sich nun mal Zeit,
das ist wie bei einer Diva,
da weiß man auch nie ...


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2022)

Wo ist der rote Teppich und der Champagner?


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
da bin ich doch schon  In meinem Alter wird man ja wohl noch ausschlafen dürfen 

Erstmal danke an den TE für diesen Thread (sonst hätte ich mich wohl nie mehr hier eingeloggt ) und danke an Adi1 für's Bescheid sagen und danke an Painkiller für die schönen Grüße, die ich hiermit zurückschicke 

Nun aber mal zum Sinn dieses Threads, mir geht es gesundheitlich, privat und beruflich prima  Zu den ehemaligen und aktuellen Bekanntschaften (aus denen auch Freundschaften geworden sind), wie Adi1 schon geschrieben hat, haben wir uns schon öfter getroffen und hatten eine tolle Zeit miteinander 

Nach wie vor persönlichen Kontakt habe ich hin und wieder mit StefanStg und wir hatten vor, diesen Sommer/Herbst mal ein neues PC Bastelprojekt zu starten, weil ich immer noch mit der alten Gurke von meinem damaligen Tagebuch rumgurke 

Dann gibt es noch den lieben roheed, mit dem bis heute kaum ein Tag vergeht, an dem wir nicht regen WhatsApp Kontakt haben 

Das plötzliche Verschwinden von Threshold ist mir auch schleierhaft, wir hatten ja damals viel Kontakt, aber nie privat. Außer dass wir damals öfter über Skype GTA oder BF gezockt haben (ich glaube zusammen mit StefanStg und Woiferl94 und minicoopers). Aber die alten Skype Kontakte sind irgendwie weg, so dass ich da auch keine Möglichkeit mehr habe, ihn zu kontaktieren.

Ansonsten bin ich aus dem Thema Hardware(-beratung) so ziemlich auf dem Stand von vor 5 Jahren, so dass eine Rückkehr ins Forum eher unwahrscheinlich ist


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2022)

Softy schrieb:


> Nach wie vor persönlichen Kontakt habe ich hin und wieder mit StefanStg und wir hatten vor, diesen Sommer/Herbst mal ein neues PC Bastelprojekt zu starten, weil ich immer noch mit der alten Gurke von meinem damaligen Tagebuch rumgurke
> 
> Worauf dürfen wir uns denn dieses mal gefasst machen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave lustig, dass du Ion bist, weil mir letztens mal der Gedanke durch den Kopf ging, dass du schon ziemlich anders bist, als die restliche Redaktion. Anders im Sinne von deiner doch recht regen Beteiligung hier in Foren, dass kennt man so in der Form nicht von den anderen, die ab und an mal ein Kommentar da lassen.
> Unter'm Strich merkte ich schon, dass du ein Kind dieses Forums bist - Mod hin, Redakteur her



Da haben wir noch einen Fall, wie man im Profil von @Hyperhorn nachlesen kann. 

Auch Raff ist z.B. bis heute in seiner Stammcommunity aktiv und einige andere Redakteure hatten vor ihrem Wechsel zu PCGH ebenfalls von diesem sogenannten "Internet" gehört. Allerdings lassen die meisten ihren privaten Account auf anderen Plattform einfach einschlafen oder nutzen ihn halt anonym weiter; nur wenige verabschieden sich mit einem großen "ich bin jetzt PCGH_xyz, trefft mich wieder auf pcghx.de!". Das ist nämlich eine ziemlich schlechte Idee, wenn man in der Vergangenheit mal Zoff mit anderen anonymen User hatte und künftig jeder in einem Impressum nachlesen kann, an welcher Adresse man Mo-Fr jeden Morgen und jeden Abend vorbeikommt. Also besser einen cleanen cut zwischen der alten, anonymen und der neuen Realname-mit-Bild-ID machen. (Das heißt auch: Wenn ihr mal einen von uns irgendwo in den weiten des Webs zu erkennen glaubt, dann fragt per PN nach. Öffentlich lautet Antwort nämlich sowieso: "Nein? Keine Ahnung wer das sein soll." )




Caduzzz schrieb:


> Rotkaeppchen war großartig!! Hatte guten Kontakt zu ihr. Mag sein, dass sie vor ihrem Weggang auch gesperrt wurde. Aber hauptsächlich hat sie sich hier über die ganzen AfDler geärgert, welche sie massiv zugespammt haben.
> Zum Glück hat sie die ganzen Querdenker hier nicht mehr aktiv erlebt!
> Sie hier zu verlieren war ein richtiger Verlust, für alle Unterforen hier.



Ich glaube Rotkaeppchens erster Abschied war ein Missverständnis beziehungsweise Ver-/Übersehen: "PCGH"-Log-Ins sind seit langem Computec-Log-Ins und die Communities aller unserer Magazine untereinander vernetzt. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatte sie das nicht gewusst/bei der Anmeldung nicht gelesen, aber irgendwann durch Zufall bemerkt, dass ihre "Daten" auch an eine andere Zeitschrift des Hauses "weitergegeben" worden waren. Das führte zu viel Empörung (oder war der letzte Tropfen in einem vollen Fass?) und ohne Abwarten oder Überlegung zu der Aufforderung, alle ihre Daten überall zu löschen – einer Aufforderung, der wir von Gesetz wegen nachkommen müssen.

Ein paar Wochen später ist sie unter neuem Namen zurückkehrt und hat einige Monate lang mit verringerter Intensität weiter gepostet. Aber auch dieser Account wurde nach relativ kurzer Zeit ebenfalls gelöscht. Diesmal ohne dass öffentlich irgendwelche Gründe genannt wurden oder zumindest ohne dass ich etwas davon mitbekommen hätte. Danach verliert sich die Spur. Schade – es gab hier nicht viele Leute, mit denen man seitenlang über die Kinematik von Kühlerhalterungen diskutieren konnte. 

Eine Sperre, wie gemutmaßt wurde, hat sie meiner Erinnerung nach übrigens nie kassiert. Ich glaube sie war auch an politischen Diskussionen beteiligt und es kann gut sein, dass die Moderation sie mal zur Einhaltung der Diskussionskultur ermahnt hat. Das ist erstaunlich häufig auch bei sonst unauffälligen Usern nötig, wenn die Emotionen hochkochen. Aber wir sperren ja nicht beim ersten kleinen Fehltritt, sodass es meist bei besagtem Hinweis bleibt.


----------



## Wintendo (30. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das ist nämlich eine ziemlich schlechte Idee, wenn man in der Vergangenheit mal Zoff mit anderen anonymen User hatte und künftig jeder in einem Impressum nachlesen kann, an welcher Adresse man Mo-Fr jeden Morgen und jeden Abend vorbeikommt.


Das ist absolut verständlich. Weniger verständlich ist es, dass jemand wegen "Zoff" in einem Internetforum tatsächlich auf die Idee kommt, diese Menschen dann privat anzugehen. Leute gibts...


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Das ist absolut verständlich. Weniger verständlich ist es, dass jemand wegen "Zoff" in einem Internetforum tatsächlich auf die Idee kommt, diese Menschen dann privat anzugehen. Leute gibts...


Das ist halt das Problem, dass man nie wirklich einschätzen kann, mit wem man da wirklich zu tun hat.
Im schlimmsten Fall ist es halt eine Person, mit einem gewissen Grad an Psychopathie.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Juli 2022)

Wenn man sich anonym schon so reinsteigert ist die Hemmschwelle danach auch im real life sehr niedrig, denke ich. Ein Grund weshalb ich vor Jahren meinen Facebook Account gelöscht hab. Da verstecken sich einfach zu viele halbstarke hinter ihren Tastaturen. Und wenn man auch noch Familie hat, ist man immer angreifbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Das ist absolut verständlich. Weniger verständlich ist es, dass jemand wegen "Zoff" in einem Internetforum tatsächlich auf die Idee kommt, diese Menschen dann privat anzugehen. Leute gibts...


Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was manche Irren uns für Nachrichten schicken. Da kann schon mal ne Morddrohung dabei sein weil man jemandem nen Punkt für Spam gibt. Das ist wie Torsten schon sagt ein guter Grund dafür, dass viele (ggf. auch ehemalige) Mitarbeiter von PCGH die mit Klarnamen und Aufenthaltsort öffentlich sind/waren oder aufgrund anderer Selbstständigkeiten öffentlich leicht auffindbar sind kein großes Interesse daran haben der Welt zu verraten, welcher Mod sie beispielsweise vorher waren. Dave / Ion und Stephan / Hyperhorn ist ja bekannt - es gibt aber deutlich mehr (unbekannte) Beispiele. Manch einer würde sich vielleicht wundern, wie viele von uns über die Jahre schon mal auf der vorletzten Seite der Print mit Namen und Bildchen abgedruckt waren.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich aus dem Thema Hardware(-beratung) so ziemlich auf dem Stand von vor 5 Jahren, so dass eine Rückkehr ins Forum eher unwahrscheinlich ist


Naja, da ist man schnell wieder drinne. Wenn man will.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, da ist man schnell wieder drinne. Wenn man will.


Lass mich kurz überlegen... Nein, das will ich nicht 


> Worauf dürfen wir uns denn dieses mal gefasst machen?


Auf jeden Fall auf kein Tagebuch. Und ich weiß es noch nicht. Vermutlich ein AMD 16 Core Dings mit einer RTX Bums  Und Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juli 2022)

Softy schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen... Nein, das will ich nicht


Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Intel ist raus, AMD ist drin. Mehr musst du eigentlich nicht wissen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Das ist absolut verständlich. Weniger verständlich ist es, dass jemand wegen "Zoff" in einem Internetforum tatsächlich auf die Idee kommt, diese Menschen dann privat anzugehen. Leute gibts...



Jo, so Leute gibt es leider. Nicht viele – aber es reicht ja einer, um einen den Tag zu versauen. Oder auch mehr als einen. Der PR-Verantwortliche eines namenhaften Herstellers, der früher auch Youtube-Videos selbst gemacht hat, musste fünfmal die private Telefonnummer wechseln und einmal sogar umziehen ist, weil "Goodie"-Beutelraten am Wochenende vor seinem Haus auftauchten. Jetzt achtet er sorgfältig darauf, nirgendwo mehr öffentlich sichtbar zu sein.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was manche Irren uns für Nachrichten schicken. Da kann schon mal ne Morddrohung dabei sein weil man jemandem nen Punkt für Spam gibt. Das ist wie Torsten schon sagt ein guter Grund dafür, dass viele (ggf. auch ehemalige) Mitarbeiter von PCGH die mit Klarnamen und Aufenthaltsort öffentlich sind/waren oder aufgrund anderer Selbstständigkeiten öffentlich leicht auffindbar sind kein großes Interesse daran haben der Welt zu verraten, welcher Mod sie beispielsweise vorher waren. Dave / Ion und Stephan / Hyperhorn ist ja bekannt - es gibt aber deutlich mehr (unbekannte) Beispiele. Manch einer würde sich vielleicht wundern, wie viele von uns über die Jahre schon mal auf der vorletzten Seite der Print mit Namen und Bildchen abgedruckt waren.



Also entweder es fehlt mir der Einblick in die Moderatorenschaft (mal die internen Foren durchsuchen^^) oder es haben eher wenige ihr Gesicht auf der mittlerweile vorletzten Seite präsentiert. Aber was wir so an früher nicht immer abgebildeten Praktikanten und vor allem ebenfalls mit Realnamen aufgeführten freien Autoren haben/hatten... .
Kennern wird vielleicht auffallen, dass "PCGH_Torsten" schon viel länger hier angemeldet ist als das Bild von "Torsten Vogel" im Heft steht. Das bringt in dem Fall zwar keine Anonymität, weil ich den Account ja extra für meine Computec-Aktivitäten angelegt habe. Aber wo Henner mich seinerzeit vor meinem ersten Print-Artikel als externer Mitarbeiter aufgegabelt hat, das bleibt mein Geheimnis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber was wir so an früher nicht immer abgebildeten Praktikanten und vor allem ebenfalls mit Realnamen aufgeführten freien Autoren haben/hatten... .


Die waren das auch mal, ja. Auch nicht zwingend immer auf der letzten Seite sondern auch mal in einer "Kommentar"-Box mitten im Heft - wo auch das Gesicht des Autors über dem Text prangert.^^
Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Kommentar, den ein Moderator da mal geschrieben hat mit dem Titel "Schuldig im Sinne des Moderators" wo es iirc auch darum ging wie verschieden User so manche moderative Maßnahme aufnehmen.

Freie Autoren (also Klarnamen ohne Bild) hab ich gar keinen Überblick drüber, würde mich aber wundern wenn da nicht auch ab und an mal einer unserer Namen dabei gewesen wäre. Onlineartikel gabs da auf jeden Fall.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was manche Irren uns für Nachrichten schicken. Da kann schon mal ne Morddrohung dabei sein weil man jemandem nen Punkt für Spam gibt.


Echt jetzt?
Habe das mit Erschrecken gerade gelesen.
Da können wohl Einige nicht mehr zwischen der realen und der virtuellen Welt unterscheiden - bedenklich...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

Solche Extremfälle sind sehr selten, kommen aber vor. Nicht ganz kurioserweise häufiger in der Schulferienzeit als außerhalb, was gewisse Rückschlüsse auf das (geistige) Alter solcher User zulässt. Wir haben intern auch schon mal den Begriff "Ferienmodus" unter den Mods verwendet wenn mal wieder eine Welle solcher neuer User anrollte und wir die Reaktionen darauf anpassen mussten.
Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass das weit weniger geworden ist als vor rund 10 Jahren noch. Dieses Klientel scheint sich mutmaßlich eher auf soziale Medien verabschiedet zu haben und flamt lieber auf Instatiktokbookgram als in so uncoolen "Foren".


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die waren das auch mal, ja. Auch nicht zwingend immer auf der letzten Seite sondern auch mal in einer "Kommentar"-Box mitten im Heft - wo auch das Gesicht des Autors über dem Text prangert.^^
> Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Kommentar, den ein Moderator da mal geschrieben hat mit dem Titel "Schuldig im Sinne des Moderators" wo es iirc auch darum ging wie verschieden User so manche moderative Maßnahme aufnehmen.
> 
> Freie Autoren (also Klarnamen ohne Bild) hab ich gar keinen Überblick drüber, würde mich aber wundern wenn da nicht auch ab und an mal einer unserer Namen dabei gewesen wäre. Onlineartikel gabs da auf jeden Fall.



Zumindest seit ein paar Jahren ist es ja mein Job, über letztere den Überblick zu behalten.^^
Aber Meinungskästen und Randspaltenkommentare? Ne, da kommt keiner mehr nach.




compisucher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Habe das mit Erschrecken gerade gelesen.
> Da können wohl Einige nicht mehr zwischen der realen und der virtuellen Welt unterscheiden - bedenklich...



Kommt seltener als zum Beispiel Anwaltsdrohnungen, aber ja: Mehr als keiner ist es schon. Zum Glück sind es bislang relativ offensichtlich Leute, die sehr wohl zwischen real und virtuell unterscheiden: Virtuell ist da, wo sie die größten sind und die dickste Fresse haben, Real ist das was so unangenehm hell ist und deswegen gemieden werden muss, auch wenn Drohszenarien dadurch lächerlich werden.


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2022)

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, wir alle hätten uns schonmal persönlich getroffen und würden "uns kennen". 
Das Klima hier wäre ein gaaaanz anderes. Was unterscheidet einen Fremden von einem Bekannten? Dass ich 3 Sätze mit jemanden gesprochen habe    Wenn ich die Person dann das nächste Mal sehe, werde ich ihn grüßen. Denn man "kennt sich" ja. Automatisch geht man anders mit einer Person um.

So glaube ich, wären auch die Diskussionen in einem Forum freundschaftlicher und weniger verbissen. 

Und ja, ich kenne dieses Phänomen aus anderen Foren (nicht PC), wo man sich wirklich mal live getroffen hat.

Manchmal sitze ich in der Bahn oder stehe irgendwo und denke mir, ach wenn doch jeder schonmal mit jedem Kontakt gehabt hätte. Unser zusammenleben wäre so anders. Aber ja, I´m a dreamer


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Person dann das nächste Mal sehe, werde ich ihn grüßen.


Ich grüße auch Personen welche ich nicht kenne. Meistens grüßen sie sogar zurück.
Oder ich werde zuerst gegrüßt. Dann grüße ich auch zurück.  

Aber ich weiß ja wie du es meinst und stimme dir zu.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2022)

Softy schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall auf kein Tagebuch. Und ich weiß es noch nicht. Vermutlich ein AMD 16 Core Dings mit einer RTX Bums  Und Arbeitsspeicher


Mit Wasserkühlung?


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

Von Threshold ist leider nach 3 Monaten immer noch nichts zu sehen. 

Edit: Ne 3 Monate sinds noch nicht. Aber trotzdem gefühlt sehr lange.


----------



## DARPA (9. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von Threshold ist leider nach 3 Monaten immer noch nichts zu sehen.
> 
> Edit: Ne 3 Monate sinds noch nicht. Aber trotzdem gefühlt sehr lange.


Kein gutes Zeichen wenn er nicht mal auf PNs/eMails reagiert 
Würde ihn nicht so einschätzen, dass er einfach von heute auf morgen wegbleibt ohne sich zu verabscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Würde ihn nicht so einschätzen, dass er einfach von heute auf morgen wegbleibt ohne sich zu verabscheiden.


Ich auch nicht. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus das ihm etwas schlimmeres zugestoßen ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das in diesem Ausnahmefall nicht ne Möglichkeit wäre, dass ein Mod ihn an seine private Email mal anschreibt - widerspricht aber wohl dem Datenschutz oder so was ähnlichem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das in diesem Ausnahmefall nicht ne Möglichkeit wäre, dass ein Mod ihn an seine private Email mal anschreibt - widerspricht aber wohl dem Datenschutz oder so was ähnlichem.


Wir können die Mailadressen von euch nicht sehen. Das kann nur der Datenschutzbeauftragte/Admin (in unserem Falle ZAM), Mods sehen von personenbezogenen Daten der User seit die DSGVO gilt gar nichts mehr. 

Und nur ein "User meldet sich nicht mehr an" dürfte kaum ein hinreichender Grund sein, personenbezogene Daten zu nutzen. Sowas geht nur in harten Fällen, etwa bei Gefahr im Verzug oder wenn jemand schreibt er will gleich Selbstmord begehen.


----------



## chill_eule (9. August 2022)

Da die DSVGO eine ziemliche bi4tch ist sehen nicht einmal wir mods die email adresse ^^

Und ob das nun wirklich ein _Ausnahmefall_ ist, in dem unsere Admins aktiv werden müssten, ist leider auch an zu zweifeln. 

Klar ist es merkwürdig, das @Threshold sich quasi wortlos verabschiedet hat, aber dafür kann es auch noch drölfzig andere und weniger schlimme Gründe geben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir können die Mailadressen von euch nicht sehen. Das kann nur der Datenschutzbeauftragte/Admin (in unserem Falle ZAM), Mods sehen von personenbezogenen Daten der User seit die DSGVO gilt gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Und nur ein "User meldet sich nicht mehr an" dürfte kaum ein hinreichender Grund sein, personenbezogene Daten zu nutzen. Sowas geht nur in harten Fällen, etwa bei Gefahr im Verzug oder wenn jemand schreibt er will gleich Selbstmord begehen.


Ja, genau so in der Art habe ich mir die Antwort dazu auch vorgestellt.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Klar ist es merkwürdig, das @Threshold sich quasi wortlos verabschiedet hat, aber dafür kann es auch noch drölfzig andere und weniger schlimme Gründe geben.


Welche Gründe sollen das denn sein?
Anfangs kam noch Urlaub in Frage aber das kann man mitlerweile wohl ausschließen.
Wenn sich jemand plötzlich nicht mehr meldet, obwohl er sonst täglich hier aktiv war, kann das für mich nur bedeuten: Unfall, Krankheit oder Tod. Vielleicht auch nicht von ihm selber sondern ein Familiemitglied das er nachtrauert.
"Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf mein PC Hobby " kann man bei ihm wohl ausschließen. So enthusiatisch wie er hier immer dabei gewesen ist. Genauso wie "Wir haben einen Internetausfall". Dann hätte er sich mit dem Handy hier gemeldet und solange ist auch niemand ohne Internet.
Es muß was plötzliches und gravierendes passiert sein. Sonst hätte er das hier kommuniziert. Zumindest schätzen andere und ich ihn so ein.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Gründe sollen das denn sein?
> Anfangs kam noch Urlaub in Frage aber das kann man mitlerweile wohl ausschließen.
> Wenn sich jemand plötzlich nicht mehr meldet, obwohl er sonst täglich hier aktiv war, kann das für mich nur bedeuten: Unfall, Krankheit oder Tod. Vielleicht auch nicht von ihm selber sondern ein Familiemitglied das er nachtrauert.
> "Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf mein PC Hobby " kann man bei ihm wohl ausschließen. So enthusiatisch wie er hier immer dabei gewesen ist. Genauso wie "Wir haben einen Internetausfall". Dann hätte er sich mit dem Handy hier gemeldet und solange ist auch niemand ohne Internet.
> Es muß was plötzliches und gravierendes passiert sein. Sonst hätte er das hier kommuniziert. Zumindest schätzen andere und ich ihn so ein.


Ach, man muss nicht immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehen.
Ich war auch jahrelang hochaktiv in einem Strategiespieleforum unterwegs und habe Heute auf Morgen die Sache beendet. Primär kam ich mit einigen Protagonisten nicht mehr klar.
Zugegebener Maßen habe ich mich aber zuvor (halbwegs) ordentlich abgemeldet.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zugegebener Maßen habe ich mich aber zuvor (halbwegs) ordentlich abgemeldet.


Ich gehe davon aus das Threshold so etwas auch machen würde. Sofern er die Gelegenheit dazu hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

Selbst Eyren oder der Typ mit Spartaner Profilbild damals haben sich angekündigt abgemeldet, obwohl sie nicht mal so lange im Forum dabei gewesen sind. Bei nem Forum-Urgestein wie Threshold schon sehr seltsam.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach, man muss nicht immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehen.


Muss und sollte man nicht. Wir hatten schon viele sehr aktive User hier, die auf einmal von einem Tag auf den anderen keine Lust mehr hatten und wegblieben. Manche davon sind teilweise Jahre später (!) wieder zurückgekehrt, andere nie wieder. Von all denen haben nur ein paar vorher bescheid gesagt oder gar Gründe angegeben (zumindest von denen ich weiß), beim größeren Teil waren sie auf einmal einfach weg.

Natürlich kanns sein dass Thresh was passiert ist was wir alle nicht hoffen aber es kann auch genausogut sein dass er einfach mal ne Zeitlang Null Bock auf uns hier hat (wenn es einem so geht schreibt man auch nicht zwingend nen Abschiedsbrief...) und ggf. genauso wie er verschwunden ist wieder auftaucht.

Ich kenne ihn leider nicht privat/habe keine Kontaktdaten sonst hätte ich mal nachgefragt (bei anderen "Urgesteinen" war das so, manche wie etwa "interessierterUser" haben auch sehr nachvollziehbare - und nichts mit PCGHX zu tun habende - Gründe für ihr Ausscheiden genannt). Wenn einer von euch ihn kennt kann ers ja versuchen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2022)

Ja,
jeden Tag den gleichen Quark zu posten,
kann ziemlich anstrengend sein ...

Nicht ohne Grund,
beschränke ich mich jetzt auf die Naturwissentschafts- und Politikthreads


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Gründe sollen das denn sein?
> Anfangs kam noch Urlaub in Frage aber das kann man mitlerweile wohl ausschließen.


Es gibt durchaus Leute die sich hin und wieder eine Auszeit von der schnellebigen digitalen Welt nehmen. Das tut einem auch mal ganz gut, finde ich. 


Softy schrieb:


> und danke an Painkiller für die schönen Grüße, die ich hiermit zurückschicke
> 
> Nun aber mal zum Sinn dieses Threads, mir geht es gesundheitlich, privat und beruflich prima


Gerne!  Das freut mich für dich! Schön das du dich mal wieder hier blicken lässt.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Leute die sich hin und wieder eine Auszeit von der schnellebigen digitalen Welt nehmen. Das tut einem auch mal ganz gut, finde ich.


Ja klar. Aber doch nicht so lange?


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2022)

Warum nicht? Jede Person ist da anders gestrickt. Der eine nimmt sich mehr Auszeit als der andere. 

_“Die Europäer haben die Uhr, wir haben die Zeit.”_
(Afrikanisches Sprichwort)

Die Welt in der wir leben ist extrem schnellebig geworden. Zeit ist immer Mangelware, und jeder braucht irgendwann ein Ventil um Dampf abzulassen. Die einen nehmen sich ein Sabbatjahr, die anderen eine digitale Auszeit und wieder andere (wie ich) betreiben revenge bedtime procrastination.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> revenge bedtime procrastination.


Ist aber nicht gesund


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Jede Person ist da anders gestrickt. Der eine nimmt sich mehr Auszeit als der andere.


Aber unangekündigt kann ich mir das bei Threshold nicht vorstellen.
Guckt euch doch mal an wie aktiv er hier immer im Forum gewesen ist.
Soviele Beiträge wie er hat nicht annähernd jemand anderes.
Nein. Es muß plötzlich etwas passiert sein.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber unangekündigt kann ich mir das bei Threshold nicht vorstellen.
> Guckt euch doch mal an wie aktiv er hier immer im Forum gewesen ist.
> Soviele Beiträge wie er hat nicht annähernd jemand anderes.
> Nein. Es muß plötzlich etwas passiert sein.


Mach dir doch nicht solche Gedanken,
vlt. hat eine akute auftretende Erkrankung
sein Engagement gehemmt.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mach dir doch nicht solche Gedanken,
> vlt. hat eine akute auftretende Erkrankung
> sein Engagement gehemmt.


Naja, wenn man etwas Beobachtungsgabe hat und 1&1 zusammenzählt, kann man nur zu dem Schluß kommen, dass plötzlich etwas passiert sein muß.

Für mich kommen nur in Frage:

- Herzinfarkt
- Schlaganfall
- Unfall
- Corona (mit Komplikationen)

oder bei seinen Familienangehörigen.

Bei andere Erkrankungen hätte er sich gemeldet oder vorher was angekündigt das er kürzer tritt.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

Keine Ahnung,
vlt. gab es im Hause Differenzen,
und jetzt ist alles wieder gut ...


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

An Ehekrach hatte ich auch noch gedacht. Aber ich denke auch dann hätte er sich gemeldet.

Wenn ich mich übrigens irgendwann nicht mehr melde, trifft eins von den oben genannten Dingen auf mich zu.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> An Ehekrach hatte ich auch noch gedacht. Aber ich denke auch dann hätte er sich gemeldet.


Naja,
das würde er sicherlich hier nicht breittratschen


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> das würde er sicherlich hier nicht breittratschen


Damit könntest du Recht haben.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit könntest du Recht haben.


Man könnte ...
muß man aber nicht ....


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man etwas Beobachtungsgabe hat und 1&1 zusammenzählt, kann man nur zu dem Schluß kommen, dass plötzlich etwas passiert sein muß.
> 
> Für mich kommen nur in Frage:
> 
> ...


- Von der Frau rausgeworfen und nun unter der Brücke ohne Internet
- ins Kloster gegangen (auch kein Internet)
- während einer Aktivistendemo auf der Straße festgeklebt und heute noch dort
- Vielleicht einfach momentan kein(en) Bock auf PCGHX

Was weiß ich. Geht uns auch alles nichts an. Es ist jedermanns gutes Recht, hier nicht mehr aufzutauchen. Man muss sich hier ja nicht abmelden.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was weiß ich. Geht uns auch alles nichts an. Es ist jedermanns gutes Recht, hier nicht mehr aufzutauchen. Man muss sich hier ja nicht abmelden.


Habe ich das geschrieben das man sich hier abmelden muß?
Aber das, wenn jemand jahrelang regelmäßig nahezu jeden Tag hier postet im Forum, aufeinmal relativ lange fehlt, ist schon etwas merkwürdig oder? Und das man sich dann Sorgen macht normal.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber unangekündigt kann ich mir das bei Threshold nicht vorstellen.
> Guckt euch doch mal an wie aktiv er hier immer im Forum gewesen ist.
> Soviele Beiträge wie er hat nicht annähernd jemand anderes.
> Nein. Es muß plötzlich etwas passiert sein.



Deine ganze Argumentation ist "Nein,  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Der war so aktiv,  unmöglich,  dass er vielleicht einfach die Schnauze voll gehabt hat von uns!" 

Steiger dich da nicht so rein und/ oder schließ nicht von dir selbst auf andere.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Steiger dich da nicht so rein und/ oder schließ nicht von dir selbst auf andere.


Ich schließe nicht von mir auf andere. Sondern haben sein Verhalten hier im Forum bewertet und versuche es  objektiv zu sehen.
Wenn wenigstens jemand zu ihm ausserhalb des Forums Kontakt hätte. So das man eine Rückmeldung bekommt.

Edit: Aber mit dem reinsteigern hast du Recht. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt wieder mit was anderen.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich das geschrieben das man sich hier abmelden muß?
> Aber das, wenn jemand jahrelang regelmäßig nahezu jeden Tag hier postet im Forum, aufeinmal relativ lange fehlt, ist schon etwas merkwürdig oder? Und das man sich dann Sorgen macht normal.


Du hast den Thread doch nur aufgemacht, weil Du wissen möchtest, wo Threshold steckt und Du steigerst Dich hier in irgendwelche Vermutungen rein. Also ja: Offenbar bist Du der Meinung, irgendwer wäre Dir hier Rechenschaft schuldig, weil er nicht mehr auftaucht. 

Das hier ist ein Forum. Wenn Montag Dein Arbeitskollege nicht mehr zur Arbeit erscheint ist das sicher etwas anderes.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread doch nur aufgemacht, weil Du wissen möchtest, wo Threshold steckt und Du steigerst Dich hier in irgendwelche Vermutungen rein.


Sicher wollte ich  wissen ob einer weiß was mit ihm los ist. Aber Thread ist auch für alle anderen Mitglieder gedacht.



keinnick schrieb:


> Also ja: Offenbar bist Du der Meinung, irgendwer wäre Dir hier Rechenschaft schuldig, weil er nicht mehr auftaucht.


Es geht doch nicht um irgendeine Rechenschaft.


keinnick schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Forum. Wenn Montag Dein Arbeitskollege nicht mehr zur Arbeit erscheint ist das sicher etwas anderes.


Klar kennt man gute  Arbeitskollegen in der Regel besser. Aber auch  Leute aus Forum teilweise, wenn man oft mit ihnen zu tun hat. Und versteht sich mit ihnen gut.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Aber mit dem reinsteigern hast du Recht. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt wieder mit was anderen.


Das ist gut,
einfach mal ins Grüne gehen,
das ist sehr entspannend.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist gut,
> einfach mal ins Grüne gehen,
> das ist sehr entspannend.


Mit einen anderen Thema.  

Aber spazieren wollen wir auch noch heute Nachmittag.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Threshold hat heute auf die PN geantwortet. Er war im Krankenhaus.
Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend.
Genaueres möchte ich hier aber nicht schreiben. Das kann er selber wenn er will.
Hauptsache er lebt.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2022)

Ja, mein Tod war eine verfrühte Meldung.   
Mir ist eine Ader im Gehirn geplatzt. Operiert, Stück Hirn ist dabei abgestorben. Aber sonst geht es.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, mein Tod war eine verfrühte Meldung.


Ich hatte versucht alle Möglichkeiten in Betracht zu ziehen. Natürlich habe ich gehofft das du noch lebst. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist eine Ader im Gehirn geplatzt. Operiert, Stück Hirn ist dabei abgestorben. Aber sonst geht es.


Das Gehirn ist sehr flexibel und lernfähig. Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, mein Tod war eine verfrühte Meldung.
> Mir ist eine Ader im Gehirn geplatzt. Operiert, Stück Hirn ist dabei abgestorben. Aber sonst geht es.



Willkommen zurück im Forum und weiterhin gute Genesung ❤️
Schön das es dir wieder besser geht


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

WB @Threshold 


Threshold schrieb:


> Stück Hirn ist dabei abgestorben


Ich hoffe es war nicht dein "Spam-Zentrum"


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist eine Ader im Gehirn geplatzt. Operiert, Stück Hirn ist dabei abgestorben.


Irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen musste es ja haben wenn man >100.000 Posts hier absetzt. 

Nein aber im Ernst, ich hoffe du bist/wirst wieder fit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Gute Besserung! @Threshold
Du siehst, dein Forum hat dich sehr vermisst. So sehr, dass ein Thread extra geöffnet wurde (vergiss den Titel, das war nur ein Alibi von RyzA)


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du siehst, dein Forum hat dich sehr vermisst. So sehr, dass ein Thread extra geöffnet wurde (vergiss den Titel, das war nur ein Alibi von RyzA)


Jetzt bin ja beruhigt. Und es kann von mir aus auch wieder mit anderen weiter gehen.


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und es kann von mir aus auch wieder mit anderen weiter gehen.


Abgesehen von @Softy , der sich ja kürzlich kurz gemeldet hat, hat doch sonst eigentlich keiner genug _fame_ 

Ich hoffe ja allerdings, dass die mods mindestens auf einer Stufe mit @Threshold stehen, und man unser Fernbleiben auch bemerken würde


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Abgesehen von @Softy , der sich ja kürzlich kurz gemeldet hat, hat doch sonst eigentlich keiner genug _fame_


Doch. 
Also da fällt mir mindestens ein sehr großer, vergleichsweise langer Name ein. 
(abgesehen von meinen ganzen Rumpelkammer-Laberkollegen von damals)


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch.
> Also da fällt mir mindestens ein sehr großer, vergleichsweise langer Name ein.


Jetzt bin ich neugierig! Welcher denn? Oder ist das so ein Voldemort Ding, sodass das bloße Nennen des Namens zu einem instant Ban führt


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

"Quantenslipstream". 

Quanti, Meister des Spams.^^


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig! Welcher denn? Oder ist das so ein Voldemort Ding, sodass das bloße Nennen des Namens zu einem instant Ban führt


Vier Hinweise:

- Star-Trek-Avatar
- Star Trek-"Name"
- Gordon-Gekko-Profilbild
- Whiskey


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Abgesehen von @Softy , der sich ja kürzlich kurz gemeldet hat, hat doch sonst eigentlich keiner genug _fame_


Doch. Die wurden hier auch genannt. War aber wahrscheinlich vor deiner Zeit. Solange bist du ja noch nicht im Forum.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja allerdings, dass die mods mindestens auf einer Stufe mit @Threshold stehen, und man unser Fernbleiben auch bemerken würde


Warum nicht? Mods sind ja auch Mitglieder und diejenigen welche regelmäßig aktiv sind, bleiben im Gedächtnis. 

Oder anders positiv oder auch negativ aufgefallen sind. Aber ich hatte bisher mit der Moderation noch keine nennenswerten Probleme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mods sind ja auch Mitglieder und diejenigen welche regelmäßig aktiv sind, bleiben im Gedächtnis.


Oft aber nicht aus den gleichen Gründen wie andere User... 

Aber dass es wirklich so auffällt wenn ein User verschwindet dass extra ein Thread dafür aufgemacht wird ist wirklich selten. Von uns Mods dürften es auch die wenigsten sein, bei uns waren in letzter zeit auch Kollegen mal monatelang offline wegen diverser Reallife-Sachen, da hat auch keiner gefragt (zumindest hab ich nichts mitbekommen).


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mods dürften es auch die wenigsten sein, bei uns waren in letzter zeit auch Kollegen mal monatelang offline wegen diverser Reallife-Sachen, da hat auch keiner gefragt (zumindest hab ich nichts mitbekommen).


Ähh.... mal doof gefragt, aber grade weil mich dein Avatar dran erinnert: Wo steckt eigentlich @Klutten?
Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder ist der Typ über die Jahre verschwunden, seit der Laber-Thread und diverse andere Rumpelkammer-Threads dichtgemacht wurden?


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber dass es wirklich so auffällt wenn ein User verschwindet dass extra ein Thread dafür aufgemacht wird ist wirklich selten.


Wie gesagt war er sehr aktiv und regelmäßig online. Dann fällt das sofort auf.
Zweitens habe ich diesen Thread nicht nur wegen Threshold aufgemacht. *Auch* aber nicht nur. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Von uns Mods dürften es auch die wenigsten sein, bei uns waren in letzter zeit auch Kollegen mal monatelang offline wegen diverser Reallife-Sachen, da hat auch keiner gefragt (zumindest hab ich nichts mitbekommen).


Wenn welche alle paar Wochen/Monate mal online sind und vielleicht mal einen Post absetzen, bleibt davon eben nicht viel hängen. Es sei denn sie ermahnen dann gerade jemanden. Der vergisst das dann bestimmt nicht so schnell.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähh.... mal doof gefragt, aber grade weil mich dein Avatar dran erinnert: Wo steckt eigentlich @Klutten?


Vermutlich in den Innereien irgendeines Kraftfahrzeuges... aber ja, er ist einer von uns der leider nur noch selten was schreibt.


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solange bist du ja noch nicht im Forum


Vorsicht! 



Ne, stimmt aber 
Die großen Alten kenne ich ja fast alle garnicht.
Bspw. Quantenslipstream, den @Incredible Alk erwähnt hat, ist ja schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dabei 
Sein account ist zwar noch sichtbar, aber irgendwie "inaktiv"...?
Kein Plan, man kann ihn jedenfalls nicht per @ taggen.
Gelöscht ist der account aber anscheinend auch nicht.
Wahrscheinlich beim Umzug zu Xenforo irgendwie vergessen worden 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> bei uns waren in letzter zeit auch Kollegen mal monatelang offline wegen diverser Reallife-Sachen, da hat auch keiner gefragt


Zum Glück haben wir es intern bemerkt 



RyzA schrieb:


> Es sei denn sie ermahnen dann gerade jemanden.


Das ist unser größter _Bonus_ um unvergesslich zu werden


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vier Hinweise:
> 
> - Star-Trek-Avatar
> - Star Trek-"Name"
> ...


Aaah der Vulkanier...


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt war er sehr aktiv und regelmäßig online. Dann fällt das sofort auf.
> Zweitens habe ich diesen Thread nicht nur wegen Threshold aufgemacht. *Auch* aber nicht nur.


Ich würde sagen, der Unterschied ist: Wenn sich ein User vom einen auf den anderen Tag komplett verabschiedet, ist das was anderes, als wenn sich der "Abschied" angebahn hat. So wie bei diversen Forenkollegen, die das Handtuch wegen Quereleien mit Moderation/anderen Usern/Beide oder persönlichen Gründen geworfen haben.

Das mit @Threshold kam ja wirklich überraschend. 
Bei Stefan Payne war es vielleicht absehbarer, da der sein Temperament nicht immer unter Kontrolle halten konnte und halt vermutlich selber irgendwann einfach keinen Bock mehr hatte - leider.  Genie und Wahnsinn sind halt doch zwei Seiten der gleichen Medallie, wie es scheint.^^

Bei Quanti war vielleicht es am ehesten absehbar, da er ja viel in den Staaten unterwegs war/ist und damals angekündigt hatte, dass er für's Forum hier irgendwann kaum noch Zeit haben wird. Dass er aber wirklich komplett jedweden Funkkontakt einfach so abbricht, finde ich aber bis heute doch eher seltsam. 
Mich verbindet noch meine Anfangszeit hier mit ihm, mich hätte es schon gerne interessiert, was er denn so treibt bzw. was aus ihm geworden ist.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

Für meine Teil bin einfach nur froh, das es @Threshold besser geht.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für meine Teil bin einfach nur froh, das es @Threshold besser geht.


Heute ist Reha. Zum Glück kann ich das hier im Dorf machen.
Ansonsten ist es i.O.
Das Denken fällt schwer.   
Der Spam Bereich im Gehirn ist aktiv. 
Sprechen fällt mir schwer. Hört sich alles komisch an. Da müssen die Neuronen wieder neu verbunden werden.
Der Vorteil ist (ja, gibts auch) es wurde gleich noch eine andere Adern behandelt, die auch nicht mehr gut aussah.
Wenn die kaputt geht, wacht keiner mehr auf.
Und ich bin jetzt Rentner. Das ging sehr schnell. Dank meiner Arbeitsunfähigkeitsversicherung bin ich finanziell gut versorgt., Dass das während der Arbeit passiert ist, kommt die Berufsgenossenschaft auch dazu und stock das Geld noch auf. 
Der Mercedes EQS AMG ist bestellt. 
Ich werde nächste Woche mal wieder zur Firma kommen. Gucken, wie es so läuft.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bin jetzt Rentner. Das ging sehr schnell. Dank meiner Arbeitsunfähigkeitsversicherung bin ich finanziell gut versorgt.


Das klingt doch gut.



Threshold schrieb:


> , Dass das während der Arbeit passiert ist, kommt die Berufsgenossenschaft auch dazu und stock das Geld noch auf.


Bei uns ist mal vor ein paar Jahren ein guter Kollege vorm Meisterbüro zusammengesackt und gestorben. Das war krass.


Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mercedes EQS AMG ist bestellt.


Er sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut.


Ja, es gibt Versicherungen, die man haben sollte.


RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns ist mal vor ein paar Jahren ein guter Kollege vorm Meisterbüro zusammengesackt und gestorben. Das war krass.


Das ist bitter.



RyzA schrieb:


> Er sei dir gegönnt.


Ich fahre aktuell kein Auto. Mein Sichtfeld ist noch eingeschränkt. Ich kann nur geradeaus gucken, seitlich nehme ich nichts wahr. Das kommt aber wieder.
Vermutlich wird es 2-3 Jahre dauern, bis alles wieder so hergestellt ist, dass man ohne große Einschränkungen leben kann.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt Versicherungen, die man haben sollte.


Wohl dem der in die Richtung als versicherbar angesehen wird .

Und willkommen zurück natürlich  .


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wohl dem der in die Richtung als versicherbar angesehen wird .


Die hab ich abgeschlossen, als ich angefangen hatte zu lernen. Da war ich 19.
Damals haben die jeden versichert, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war. Heute sieht das anders aus.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat sich die Versicherung nicht quer gestellt oder so.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Und willkommen zurück natürlich  .


Danke.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es 2-3 Jahre dauern, bis alles wieder so hergestellt ist, dass man ohne große Einschränkungen leben kann.


Dann war es ja doch Glück im Unglück und ich wünsch dir weiterhin eine gute Besserung! Und welcome back! 

Bei mir ist letzte Woche in der Arbeit ein Kollege zusammengebrochen und nicht wieder aufgewacht.. gerade mal 34 Jahre, auch geplatze Ader im Gehrin. Da schluckt man schon erstmal.... 1 Jahr jünger als ich.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bei mir ist letzte Woche in der Arbeit ein Kollege zusammengebrochen und nicht wieder aufgewacht.. gerade mal 34 Jahre, auch geplatze Ader im Gehrin. Da schluckt man schon erstmal.... 1 Jahr jünger als ich.


Ja, sowas kann immer vorkommen. Vorsorge kann man nicht betreibe hatte mir der Neurologe gesagt. Sowas kann sich innerhalb von wenigen Monaten verändern und dann kritisch werden.
Glück hatte ich, weil die Versorgung schnell kam. Lass das mal irgendwo am Strand passieren, wo es erst mal keiner mitbekommt.
Ich weiß nur, dass ich plötzlich starke Kopfschmerzen bekam und dann gingen die Lichter schon aus.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute ist Reha. Zum Glück kann ich das hier im Dorf machen.
> Ansonsten ist es i.O.
> Das Denken fällt schwer.
> Der Spam Bereich im Gehirn ist aktiv.


Das ist doch da Wichtigste! Herzlich willkommen zurück und gute Genesung.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Sprechen fällt mir schwer. Hört sich alles komisch an. Da müssen die Neuronen wieder neu verbunden werden.


Ich kann das total nachempfinden. Nach meinem ersten großen epileptischen Anfall, bei dem ich "nebenbei" statt zwei Stufen gleich zwei Absätze der Treppe genommen habe, waren die äußeren Verletzungen binnen zwei, drei Wochen erledigt. Bei den neurologischen Schäden hat es ebenso viele Monate gedauert, bis ich wieder grundsätzlich sinnvolle Sätze formulieren und mir die Schuhe zubinden konnte.

Das Gute ist, Sprachtüddeligkeit fällt hier im PCGHX überhaupt nicht auf.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Gute ist, Sprachtüddeligkeit fällt hier im PCGHX überhaupt nicht auf.


Die Hand Augen Koordination ist auch nicht so gut. Spielen ist aktuell kaum möglich.
Aber ich habe ja Streaming Dienste.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. August 2022)

"Ganz von vorn anfangen" halt auch Digital: Erst Textadventures, dann Rundenstrategie. 
Gute Besserung auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, mein Tod war eine verfrühte Meldung.
> Mir ist eine Ader im Gehirn geplatzt. Operiert, Stück Hirn ist dabei abgestorben. Aber sonst geht es.


Willkommen zurück & natürlich gute Besserung! 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Gute ist, Sprachtüddeligkeit fällt hier im PCGHX überhaupt nicht auf.


Ja das stimmt! Und Schreibtüddeligkeit auch nicht. Bei einigem was man hier von Leuten so zu lesen bekommt, welchen aller Voraussicht nach nichts am Hirn fehlt.... Oder wie @chill_eule sagen würde: "Kein Bier zum Frühstück!" 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Hand Augen Koordination ist auch nicht so gut. Spielen ist aktuell kaum möglich.
> Aber ich habe ja Streaming Dienste.


Hast du es mal mit Hörbüchern probiert? Sowas entspannt und regt aber trotzdem die Fantasie an.



> „Wir brachen auf, um den Mond zu erkunden, aber tatsächlich entdeckten wir die Erde.“
> Eugene Cernan, Apollo 17


Empfehlung passend dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZS9M52Bd_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Threshold schrieb:


> Sprechen fällt mir schwer. Hört sich alles komisch an. Da müssen die Neuronen wieder neu verbunden werden.


Wenn´s mit dem Sprechen und Denken wieder etwas besser läuft, dann kann ich dir PnP-Spiele wie Cyberpunk, Das Schwarze Auge, Dungeons & Dragons oder Shadowrun empfehlen. 
Einem Freund von mir hat das sehr geholfen.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit Hörbüchern probiert? Sowas entspannt und regt aber trotzdem die Fantasie an.


Ich höre drei Fragezeichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die hab ich abgeschlossen, als ich angefangen hatte zu lernen. Da war ich 19.
> Damals haben die jeden versichert, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war.


Das war später auch noch so wenn man jetzt keine bekannte üblere Vorerkrankung hat. Ich hab auch ne BU abgeschlossen mit 18 kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende, die haben mich auch sofort genommen. Ich hab da aber ein nicht progressives Ding... Wenn wir weiter 10% Inflation haben ist die Prämie im Eintrittsfall dann auch nicht mehr viel wert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Hand Augen Koordination ist auch nicht so gut. Spielen ist aktuell kaum möglich.


Fang halt mit langsameren Sachen an zum üben (iieeehhhh, Strategiespiele!) oder spiel CS gegen dumme Bots, da haste ausreichend Zeit zu zielen 

EDIT: Die BG zahlt da was? Das ist doch kein Arbeitsunfall (=Einwirkung von außen) wenn jemand wegen einer kaputten Ader zusammenklappt auf der Arbeit?


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Frage ich mich auch gerade. 
BG zahlt doch nur bei Einwirkung von außen.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: Die BG zahlt da was? Das ist doch kein Arbeitsunfall (=Einwirkung von außen) wenn jemand wegen einer kaputten Ader zusammenklappt auf der Arbeit?


Das wurde als Arbeitsunfall eingestuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wurde als Arbeitsunfall eingestuft.


Da haste aber Glück gehabt dass die das so sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

Das ist natürlich S ...... .
Ich wünsche dir eine bestmögliche Genesung


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da haste aber Glück gehabt dass die das so sehen.


Die sehen das so, wie ich das möchte.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sehen das so, wie ich das möchte.


Hey du bist ja fast wieder der Alte.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hey du bist ja fast wieder der Alte.


Ich kenne den, der das bearbeitet hat, ganz gut.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne den, der das bearbeitet hat, ganz gut.


Welcome back, Tresh
alles Gute nochmal


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne den, der das bearbeitet hat, ganz gut.


Was hat der denn aufgeschrieben? "Unmittelbar vor Eintritt der Krankheit ist dem Mitarbeiter eine Bratpfanne auf die Birne gefallen"?   

Aber wie schon gesagt, schön dass du der alte geblieben bist


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da haste aber Glück gehabt dass die das so sehen.



Wenn es während der Arbeit geschieht, haben die es ziemlich schwer, sich rauszureden. Auch wenn eigentlich Vorkonditionen hauptverantwortlich sind – hätte man statt zu arbeiten entspannt im Bett gelegen, wäre vermutlich (erstmal) nichts passiert. Umgekehrt schaltet die BG sofort auf Durchzug, wenn auch nur ein Hauch von "Pause" oder "privater Tätigkeit" (inkl. "mal Hände waschen gehen") im Spiel ist oder man gar die Frechheit hatte, den Weg zu Arbeit direkt von einem nahe gelegenen Ort anzutreten, anstatt erst nach Hause zu fahren, um dann von da auf dem "regulären" Pfad anzureisen. Sowas ist das ganz schnell Privat-Nicht-Vergnügen.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es während der Arbeit geschieht, haben die es ziemlich schwer, sich rauszureden. Auch wenn eigentlich Vorkonditionen hauptverantwortlich sind – hätte man statt zu arbeiten entspannt im Bett gelegen, wäre vermutlich (erstmal) nichts passiert. Umgekehrt schaltet die BG sofort auf Durchzug, wenn auch nur ein Hauch von "Pause" oder "privater Tätigkeit" (inkl. "mal Hände waschen gehen") im Spiel ist oder man gar die Frechheit hatte, den Weg zu Arbeit direkt von einem nahe gelegenen Ort anzutreten, anstatt erst nach Hause zu fahren, um dann von da auf dem "regulären" Pfad anzureisen. Sowas ist das ganz schnell Privat-Nicht-Vergnügen.


Deswegen sollte man  auch wärend der Pausenzeiten  das Firmengelände nicht verlassen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es während der Arbeit geschieht, haben die es ziemlich schwer, sich rauszureden. Auch wenn eigentlich Vorkonditionen hauptverantwortlich sind – hätte man statt zu arbeiten entspannt im Bett gelegen, wäre vermutlich (erstmal) nichts passiert. Umgekehrt schaltet die BG sofort auf Durchzug, wenn auch nur ein Hauch von "Pause" oder "privater Tätigkeit" (inkl. "mal Hände waschen gehen") im Spiel ist oder man gar die Frechheit hatte, den Weg zu Arbeit direkt von einem nahe gelegenen Ort anzutreten, anstatt erst nach Hause zu fahren, um dann von da auf dem "regulären" Pfad anzureisen. Sowas ist das ganz schnell Privat-Nicht-Vergnügen.


Hände waschen wäre ich vorsichtig. 
Nicht jeder arbeitet im Büro. 
Deswegen gibt es da teilweise starke Unterschiede.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es während der Arbeit geschieht, haben die es ziemlich schwer, sich rauszureden.


Prinzipiell schon - aber auf den ganzen BG-Seminaren die ich besucht habe wurde einem sehr hartnäckig und mehrfach / penetrant eingebleut, dass ein Arbeitsunfall im Sinne der (Versicherung der) BG zwingend ein von außen auf die Person einwirkender Effekt sein muss, der bei "fällt wegen geplatzer Ader spontan um" nicht gegeben ist.

Das Beispiel "Herzinfarkt bei der Arbeit" wird da gerne genommen.

Und ja, das berühmte Beispiel vom Toilettengang (nicht versichert) ist natürlich auch dabei, daher auch der "Witz" wenn jemandem aufm Klo/beim Händewaschen was passiert: immer zuerst in den Flur ziehen.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ja, das berühmte Beispiel vom Toilettengang (nicht versichert) ist natürlich auch dabei, daher auch der "Witz" wenn jemandem aufm Klo/beim Händewaschen was passiert: immer zuerst in den Flur ziehen.


Häh? Warum soll der Toilettengang nicht versichert sein? Ist doch Betriebsraum/Gelände.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Häh? Warum soll der Toilettengang nicht versichert sein? Ist doch Betriebsraum/Gelände.


Der Weg dahin ist versichert aber der Akt direkt Vorort nicht . 

Das ist verrückt aber leider wahr. Wie @Incredible Alk bereits erwähnte, erstmal die Leute auf den Flur ziehen 😂


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Häh? Warum soll der Toilettengang nicht versichert sein? Ist doch Betriebsraum/Gelände.


Es klingt unglaublich aber deswegen ists so "berühmt" - sobald du im Toilettenraum bist bist du nicht mehr über die BG versichert weil das dein Privatvergnügen ist. Der Weg hin ist versichert.
Da gibts einen (leider wirklich passierten) Fall, wo jemand ein Auge verloren hat weil ein auf der Innenseite der Klotür angebrachter Kleiderhaken dem Mitarbeiter ins Auge gestochen wurde weil jemand von außen die Tür genau da geöffnet hat wo der auf dem Klo raus wollte. Kein Arbeitsunfall da Toilettenraum. An jedem beliebigen anderen Ort auf dem Firmengeläde oder auf dem Weg hin/zurück wäre das ein Arbeitsunfall gewesen.

Also, Obacht beim kacken auf der Arbeit, Leute!


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es klingt unglaublich aber deswegen ists so "berühmt" - sobald du im Toilettenraum bist bist du nicht mehr über die BG versichert weil das dein Privatvergnügen ist. Der Weg hin ist versichert.
> Da gibts einen (leider wirklich passierten) Fall, wo jemand ein Auge verloren hat weil ein auf der Innenseite der Klotür angebrachter Kleiderhaken dem Mitarbeiter ins Auge gestochen wurde weil jemand von außen die Tür genau da geöffnet hat wo der auf dem Klo raus wollte. Kein Arbeitsunfall da Toilettenraum. An jedem beliebigen anderen Ort auf dem Firmengeläde oder auf dem Weg hin/zurück wäre das ein Arbeitsunfall gewesen.
> 
> Also, Obacht beim kacken auf der Arbeit, Leute!


Das so ein absurder Mist noch nicht geändert wurde.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. August 2022)

Dann müsste aber noch eine Betriebsanweisung in den WC Räumen hängen und es Bedarf einer Unterweisung wie mit jenen Räumen umzugehen ist etc.  

Ich glaube auch zu wissen das in der Pause auch niemand über die BG versichert ist. Nur der Weg zur Pause und zurück. Aber da bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher. 

Aber das war es dann erstmal meinerseits mit OT über WCs 😂


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute ist Reha. Zum Glück kann ich das hier im Dorf machen.
> Ansonsten ist es i.O.
> Das Denken fällt schwer.
> Der Spam Bereich im Gehirn ist aktiv.
> ...


Das leben kann manchmal ganz schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sein.
Von mir auch fett die Daumen gedrückt und das Du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst.
Rentner? Wie kommen wir dann an Insiderinformationen? 
Gruß T.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ja, das berühmte Beispiel vom Toilettengang (nicht versichert) ist natürlich auch dabei, daher auch der "Witz" wenn jemandem aufm Klo/beim Händewaschen was passiert: immer zuerst in den Flur ziehen.


Was auch noch mal anders ist, wenn die "Pinkelpause" für den Arbeitnehmer geplant bzw. angeordnet ist, man also nicht mal eben so aus natürlichen Bedarf zur Keramik eilt, sondern in der Zeit, die der Arbeitgeber - und sei es auch nur implizit - dafür vorgesehen hat.

Vorgesetzter kündigt eine Raucherpause an, Manfred Mustermann stolpert in der Raucherecke oder auf dem Weg dorthin über die eigenen Füße --> Arbeitsunfall.

Über das Thema werden Bücher geschrieben.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was auch noch mal anders ist, wenn die "Pinkelpause" für den Arbeitnehmer geplant bzw. angeordnet ist, man also nicht mal eben so aus natürlichen Bedarf zur Keramik eilt, sondern in der Zeit, die der Arbeitgeber - und sei es auch nur implizit - dafür vorgesehen hat.
> 
> Vorgesetzter kündigt eine Raucherpause an, Manfred Mustermann stolpert in der Raucherecke oder auf dem Weg dorthin über die eigenen Füße --> Arbeitsunfall.
> 
> Über das Thema werden Bücher geschrieben.


Eigentlich müßte der Versicherungsschutz überall dort gelten wo auch Betriebsgelände ist.
Man kann doch nicht einfach Toiletten davon ausschließen.
Unabhängig davon ob die Pause eingeplant ist.
Wer kann schon auf Kommando auf Toilette?


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2022)

Die BG unterstützt (bzw. soll das) Arbeitnehmer bei Berufsbedingten Unfällen. Grundsätzlich erstmal egal wo. Das ist keine Objekt bezogene Versicherung wie eine Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die BG unterstützt (bzw. soll das) Arbeitnehmer bei Berufsbedingten Unfällen. Grundsätzlich erstmal egal wo. Das ist keine Objekt bezogene Versicherung wie eine Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht.


Das mag sein. Passt aber trotzdem nicht. Man geht ja  *wärend* der Arbeitszeit auf die Toilette. Dann sollte das auch dafür gelten.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Passt aber trotzdem nicht. Man geht ja  *wärend* der Arbeitszeit auf die Toilette. Dann sollte das auch dafür gelten.


_"Die LSG-Richter sahen die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für einen Arbeitsunfall als nicht erfüllt an. Die Verrichtung der Notdurft und der Aufenthalt am Ort ihrer Vornahme gehören zum nicht versicherten persönlichen Lebensbereich, da sie unabhängig von einer betrieblichen Tätigkeit erforderlich sind. Bei natürlicher Betrachtungsweise zähle zum Vorgang des Verrichtens der Notdurft diese selbst und das Händewaschen, also der gesamte Aufenthalt in allen zur Toilette gehörenden Räumlichkeiten. Der zuvor in den Räumlichkeiten des Arbeitgebers bestehende Versicherungsschutz endet an der Außentür zur Toilettenanlage."_








						Sturz auf der Toilette ist kein Arbeitsunfall
					

Das Landessozialgericht Stuttgart hat entschieden, dass der Schutz der gesetzlichen Unfallversicherung bereits an der Außentür zur Toilettenanlage endet und nicht erst beim Betreten der Toilettenkabinen.




					www.haufe.de
				




Dit is Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Tja, Richter sind auch nicht fehlerfrei und bei manchen Urteilen/Begründungen kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2022)

Ab nach Frankreich  








						Verheirateter Mann stirbt nach Sex auf Dienstreise – Gericht wertet es als Arbeitsunfall
					

Verheirateter Mann stirbt auf Dienstreise nach einem Seitensprung. Gericht bewertet Vorfall als Arbeitsunfall. Familie bekommt Schadensersatz.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> _"Die LSG-Richter sahen die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für einen Arbeitsunfall als nicht erfüllt an. Die Verrichtung der Notdurft und der Aufenthalt am Ort ihrer Vornahme gehören zum nicht versicherten persönlichen Lebensbereich, da sie unabhängig von einer betrieblichen Tätigkeit erforderlich sind. Bei natürlicher Betrachtungsweise zähle zum Vorgang des Verrichtens der Notdurft diese selbst und das Händewaschen, also der gesamte Aufenthalt in allen zur Toilette gehörenden Räumlichkeiten. Der zuvor in den Räumlichkeiten des Arbeitgebers bestehende Versicherungsschutz endet an der Außentür zur Toilettenanlage."_


Außer das Händewaschen ist eine betriebliche Erfordernis bzw. erfolgt auf Anweisung.
Oder man ist damit betraut, den ordentlichen Zustand der Toilettenanlage sicherzustellen.
Oder man muss das Wasser für den Kaffee, den man in der tariflich festgelegten Pause kocht, in der Toilettenanlage holen.
Oder ...

Der Absurdität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2022)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch aussieht, aber bei uns in der Firma musst du zum Hände waschen nicht auf die Toilette gehen.
Das man auf der Toilette nicht versichert ist, teilt einem die BG bei der Schulung eigentlich immer mit.
Nur wird meistens in Firmen nicht von der BG geschult.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Passt aber trotzdem nicht. Man geht ja  *wärend* der Arbeitszeit auf die Toilette. Dann sollte das auch dafür gelten.



Hängt vom Arbeitgeber ab. Bei z.B. Amazon geht man bekanntermaßen nur in den Pausen auf Toilette und ich habe auch schon von Firmen gehört, wo man dazu ausstempeln muss. Es ist eben keine Arbeit und die BG geht letztlich von dem Prinzip aus "macht er das wegen seinem Job oder hätte er es auch so gemacht?". Wenn letzteres der Fall ist: unversichert.

Der Weg zur Toilette ist auch nicht versichert, weil er in der Firma stattfindet oder Teil der Arbeit wäre, sondern weil er als Weg von/zur Arbeit zählt – hättest du nicht arbeiten müssen, hättest du ja den ganzen Tag auf dem Lokus sitzen können und dir somit unmöglich auf dem Weg dahin das Becken brechen können. Also konnte der Unfall nur Geschehen, weil du gearbeitet hast und damit ist er versichert. Die Verrichtung am Ziel dagegen hätte so oder so stattfinden müssen, ist es also nicht. Bei komplexeren Fällen gibt im Zweifel dann meist "unversichert".

Ich habe mir zum Beispiel mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit das Handgelenk angebrochen und dachte eigentlich, das wäre als Arbeitsweg versichert – war es aber nicht. Weil ich vorher noch kurz bei einem Supermarkt war und dann von dem aus eine Parallelstraße in Richtung Arbeit genommen habe. Damit galt das Ganze als eigenverantwortliches herumschaukeln, denn ich wäre ja ohne meinen privaten Einkauf nie an dieser Straße vorbeigekommen und hätte somit auch nicht da stürzen können – so die Logik der BG. Um versichert zu sein, hätte ich vom Supermarkt erst wieder auf der Hauptverkehrsstraße in Richtung meines normalen direkt-von-zu-Hause-Arbeitsweg radeln müssen und wäre dann von dort aus wieder versichert gewesen. Wegen meine Wahl einer kürzeren, besser ausgebauten, verkehrsärmeren (aber leider ölspurreicheren) Route wurde das ganze zum arbeitsunabhängigen Unfall in Freizeit. (Was glücklicherweise ohne Konsequenzen blieb, weil die Sache innerhalb des Lohnfortzahlungszeitraumes ausgeheilt ist.)


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hängt vom Arbeitgeber ab. Bei z.B. Amazon geht man bekanntermaßen nur in den Pausen auf Toilette und ich habe auch schon von Firmen gehört, wo man dazu ausstempeln muss. Es ist eben keine Arbeit und die BG geht letztlich von dem Prinzip aus "macht er das wegen seinem Job oder hätte er es auch so gemacht?". Wenn letzteres der Fall ist: unversichert.


Und was ist wenn man ausserhalb der Pausenzeiten auf Toilette muß? Dann soll man sich in die Hose machen?


----------



## KaterTom (28. August 2022)

@RyzA nee, gar nicht erst für solche Firmen arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

KaterTom schrieb:


> @RyzA nee, gar nicht erst für solche Firmen arbeiten.


Ja. Bin froh dass das bei uns auf der Arbeit anders läuft.


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch aussieht, aber bei uns in der Firma musst du zum Hände waschen nicht auf die Toilette gehen.
> Das man auf der Toilette nicht versichert ist, teilt einem die BG bei der Schulung eigentlich immer mit.
> Nur wird meistens in Firmen nicht von der BG geschult.


Das stimmt. In meiner Ausbildung (relativ großer Industriebetrieb) hat man auf solche Sachen sehr viel Wert gelegt. Da hat man die Azubis im 1. Lehrjahr auch mal auf ein Seminar der BG geschickt. Bei jedem anderen AG danach habe ich nie wieder was davon gehört.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man ausserhalb der Pausenzeiten auf Toilette muß? Dann soll man sich in die Hose machen?


Ich hab jahrelang Windeln getragen.   

Ich habe gearbeitet. Projektmaschine. Greifarm hatte meinen Kopf getroffen, da falsch eingestellt. Eine Minute später umgefallen. Der Greifarm wurde als Auslöser identifiziert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei z.B. Amazon geht man bekanntermaßen nur in den Pausen auf Toilette und ich habe auch schon von Firmen gehört, wo man dazu ausstempeln muss.





RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man ausserhalb der Pausenzeiten auf Toilette muß? Dann soll man sich in die Hose machen?


Ich kenne da eine kuriose Version einer Partnerfirma von uns (riesiger japanischer Konzern...): Die haben in ihrer Niederlassung in Deutschland Sensoriken/RFIDs in den Türrahmen des Gebäudes. Das dient einerseits zur Zugangskontrolle da nur der richtige Ausweis die richtige Tür entriegelt aber vor allem der Arbeitszeiterfassung. Die Mitarbeiter können sich völlig frei bewegen so lange sie ihre Arbeit erledigen - aber ihre Uhr für bezahlte Arbeitszeit läuft sekundengenau nur dann, wenn sie sich in dem Raum befinden wo ihr Arbeitsplatz ist.
Das Klo zählt da natürlich nicht dazu.

Kurios: Ja, da gibts nen Betriebsrat und ja, die Leute sind mit dem System zufrieden und einverstanden, denn es ist fair und transparent (so transparent dass man es auch als Außenstehender gezeigt bekommt - ich hab mich halt gewundert warum Türrahmen RGB haben  ).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe gearbeitet. Projektmaschine. Greifarm hatte meinen Kopf getroffen, da falsch eingestellt. Eine Minute später umgefallen. Der Greifarm wurde als Auslöser identifiziert.


Na dann ists ein klarer Fall (vermeintlich) - dann war die Einwirkung von außen ja klar.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das stimmt. In meiner Ausbildung (relativ großer Industriebetrieb) hat man auf solche Sachen sehr viel Wert gelegt. Da hat man die Azubis im 1. Lehrjahr auch mal auf ein Seminar der BG geschickt.


Jap - BG-Seminare hab ich auch schon einige mitgemacht (Lengfurt und mehrfach Eppstein) weil mein Arbeitgeber das so wollte. Da gehste auch gerne hin dann, weil man wird nicht dümmer, es ist bezahlte Arbeitszeit und bei der BG gibts generell gutes Essen.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kenne da eine kuriose Version einer Partnerfirma von uns (riesiger japanischer Konzern...): Die haben in ihrer Niederlassung in Deutschland Sensoriken/RFIDs in den Türrahmen des Gebäudes. Das dient einerseits zur Zugangskontrolle da nur der richtige Ausweis die richtige Tür entriegelt aber vor allem der Arbeitszeiterfassung. Die Mitarbeiter können sich völlig frei bewegen so lange sie ihre Arbeit erledigen - aber ihre Uhr für bezahlte Arbeitszeit läuft sekundengenau nur dann, wenn sie sich in dem Raum befinden wo ihr Arbeitsplatz ist.
> Das Klo zählt da natürlich nicht dazu.
> 
> Kurios: Ja, da gibts nen Betriebsrat und ja, die Leute sind mit dem System zufrieden und einverstanden, denn es ist fair und transparent (so transparent dass man es auch als Außenstehender gezeigt bekommt - ich hab mich halt gewundert warum Türrahmen RGB haben  ).


Das ist ja was anderes und kann man so machen.
Aber nicht vorschreiben wann andere auf die Toilette zu gehen haben. Weil man kann sich nicht aussuchen, wann man den Drang verspürt diese aufzusuchen.

Genauso finde ich es in Ordnung wenn für Raucherpausen abgestempelt wird. Nichtraucher arbeiten in der Zeit ja weiter.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kenne da eine kuriose Version einer Partnerfirma von uns (riesiger japanischer Konzern...): Die haben in ihrer Niederlassung in Deutschland Sensoriken/RFIDs in den Türrahmen des Gebäudes. Das dient einerseits zur Zugangskontrolle da nur der richtige Ausweis die richtige Tür entriegelt aber vor allem der Arbeitszeiterfassung. Die Mitarbeiter können sich völlig frei bewegen so lange sie ihre Arbeit erledigen - aber ihre Uhr für bezahlte Arbeitszeit läuft sekundengenau nur dann, wenn sie sich in dem Raum befinden wo ihr Arbeitsplatz ist.
> Das Klo zählt da natürlich nicht dazu.
> 
> Kurios: Ja, da gibts nen Betriebsrat und ja, die Leute sind mit dem System zufrieden und einverstanden, denn es ist fair und transparent (so transparent dass man es auch als Außenstehender gezeigt bekommt - ich hab mich halt gewundert warum Türrahmen RGB haben  ).


Beim Lesen musste ich schmunzeln, da doch grad in den letzten Wochen Gespräche auf dem Flur oder an der Kaffemaschine als einer der Gründe gegen mobiles Arbeiten genannt wurden, weil der persönlich Austausch doch ach so wichtig ist. Wenn nun aber die Arbeitszeit nur im eigenen Büro gezählt wird, müssten persönliche Gespräche damit zumindest für einen Teil der Teilnehmen unter "Freizeitaktivität" fallen. Das klingt für mich völlig absurd und nicht nachvollziehbar, warum AN damit zufrieden sind. Hinter der Regelung steckt bestimmt mehr dahinter.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2022)

Erst es arbeitet nicht jeder im Büro und zweitens kann das System ja auch dahingehend eingestellt werden. 
Oder anders herum, warum kann das Gespräch nicht per Telefon oder Video call geführt werden? 
Wenn ich meinen Arbeitsbereich verlasse und meine Maschine in der Zeit stehen bleibt, habe ich ein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genauso finde ich es in Ordnung wenn für Raucherpausen abgestempelt wird. Nichtraucher arbeiten in der Zeit ja weiter.


Wenn mein Mitarbeiter eine rauchen war, hab ich gewartet, bis er wieder da ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn mein Mitarbeiter eine rauchen war, hab ich gewartet, bis er wieder da ist.


Machen aber die meisten nicht. Die arbeiten weiter.
Und dann ist es natürlich ungerecht für die Nichtraucher.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Ich arbeite im Außendienst,
also, wenn ich mal k ...... muß,
ist das Arbeitszeit.

Durch den Arbeitskräftemangel ist es ruhiger geworden.
Wenn nämlich noch die Letzten gehen,
kann der Chef das Licht endgültig ausmachen ...


----------



## Elistaer (4. September 2022)

Weil auf Seite 1 nach Gaussmath gefragt wurde der ist noch aktiv im forum vor allem gerade jetzt. Nur erkennen wird ihn so keiner wenn man ihn noch von anfang 2017 kennt mit Ryzen Start und seinem verteidigen von amd selbst wenn er beide Firmen genutzt hat. 

@Threshold gute Besserung und genieße den Ruhestand. Ich habe Privat ein paar Familien Mitglieder an Krebs verloren darunter 1 hirntumor was echt nicht schön ist und es bekommt keiner mit. 

@Cleriker bei dir würde es mir auch sofort auffallen wenn von heute auf morgen nix kommt. Du hattest mir am anfang ja stark geholfen mit dem FX6200 und dem OC.

@chill_eule also bei den mods würde mir sofort @Incredible Alk auffallen wenn er mal weg wäre. Er ist ja fast Überall vertreten.


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Weil auf Seite 1 nach Gaussmath gefragt wurde der ist noch aktiv im forum


Er ist _wieder_ aktiv im Forum, nachdem sein erster account... sagen wir: _freiwillig inaktiv_ wurde gibt es nun einen neuen account 


Elistaer schrieb:


> gerade jetzt


genau


----------



## Optiki (4. September 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Nur erkennen wird ihn so keiner wenn man ihn noch von anfang 2017 kennt mit Ryzen Start und seinem verteidigen von amd selbst wenn er beide Firmen genutzt hat.


So viele Leute sind hier auch nicht mehr unterwegs und es ist nicht so, als würden Personen ihren Schreibstil oder Ansichten stark ändern.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Weil auf Seite 1 nach Gaussmath gefragt wurde der ist noch aktiv im forum vor allem gerade jetzt. Nur erkennen wird ihn so keiner wenn man ihn noch von anfang 2017 kennt mit Ryzen Start und seinem verteidigen von amd selbst wenn er beide Firmen genutzt hat.


Er nennt sich jetzt @Zer0Strat .


----------



## Zer0Strat (4. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Er ist _wieder_ aktiv im Forum, nachdem sein erster account... sagen wir: _freiwillig inaktiv_ wurde gibt es nun einen neuen account


Ich hatte keinen Bock mehr aufs Forum, aber als CX Entwickler würde ich gerne den Kontakt zu den Redis behalten.


----------



## Elistaer (4. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er nennt sich jetzt @Zer0Strat .


Ich wollte eben nicht den name nennen da es jeder selbst überlassen sein sollte das zu tun. Ich kannte den name schon weit länger durch andere Foren und Plattformen.

@chill_eule ich kenne den name eben schon etwas länger nur Ryza hat nicht soweit gedacht wie ich. Und war etwas vor schnell.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

@Elistaer : Das wissen doch bestimmt eh schon die meisten. Zumindest diejenigen welche viel im CPU-Bereich unterwegs sind.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man  auch wärend der Pausenzeiten  das Firmengelände nicht verlassen.


Jein. Wenn es zum Beispiel keine Verpflegungsmöglichkeit auf dem Firmengelände gibt, ist auch der direkte (!) Hin- und Rückweg zu einem Imbiss o. Ä. über die BG abgesichert. Aber natürlich werden die erstmal rumzicken. 


Willkommen zurück @Threshold und weiterhin gute Genesung!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. September 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Ich hatte keinen Bock mehr aufs Forum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0Strat (5. September 2022)

@PCGH_Dave Joar, eher kein Zwinkern von meiner Seite aus. Die Community zu ertragen, ist manchmal eine extrem schwer zu bewältigende Herausforderung für mich.


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave Joar, eher kein Zwinkern von meiner Seite aus. Die Community zu ertragen, ist manchmal eine extrem schwer zu bewältigende Herausforderung für mich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was aus quantenslipstream geworden ist. Ist inzwischen 8 Jahre her, dass der sich hat blicken
> lassen....


Ich lebe immer noch, seit 8 Jahren  in Kalifornien. Inzwischen 3 Kinder und meine Älteste, Summer, ist inzwischen 12 Jahre alt.
Uns allen geht es gut.
Die Arbeit fesaselt mich, dazu die vielen Reisen um die Welt. Da hab  ich keine große Zeit mehr, auch weil ich die wenige Freizeit, die ich habe, mit meiner Familie verbringen will.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich bleib hier. Das Forum ist mein Home far away from Home.


Wer hat dich denn zum Moderator gemacht? 
Glückwunsch. 
Früher hast du doch im Laber Thread am Meisten gepostet. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Vier Hinweise:
> 
> - Star-Trek-Avatar
> - Star Trek-"Name"
> ...


Gordon Gekko ist immer noch mein Vorbild. 
Wenn man mal von der Zeit absieht, die er im Knast saß. 
Erst wenn man eine Firma an die Wand gefahren hat, tausende Leute ihren Job  verloren haben und man dafür eine 50 Millionen Abfindung bekommenn  hat, hat man wirklich geschaft. 
Daran arbeite ich noch.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich lebe immer noch, seit 8 Jahren  in Kalifornien. Inzwischen 3 Kinder und meine Älteste, Summer, ist inzwischen 12 Jahre alt.
> Uns allen geht es gut.
> Die Arbeit fesaselt mich, dazu die vielen Reisen um die Welt. Da hab  ich keine große Zeit mehr, auch weil ich die wenige Freizeit, die ich habe, mit meiner Familie verbringen will.


Schön das es dir und deiner Familie gut geht. Ja irgendwann verändern sich die Prioritäten im Leben.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2022)

Ich glaub´s ja nicht! oO Da is ja @quantenslipstream  wieder! 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich lebe immer noch, seit 8 Jahren in Kalifornien. Inzwischen 3 Kinder und meine Älteste, Summer, ist inzwischen 12 Jahre alt.
> Uns allen geht es gut.


Freut mich! Schön zu hören!  
Lasst es euch weiterhin gut gehen. In welches Eck von Kalifornien hat es euch denn verschlagen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn zum Moderator gemacht?


Das fragen sich sicher viele hier!  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.


Merci! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Früher hast du doch im Laber Thread am Meisten gepostet.


Pssst! Das ist geheim! 
Die Laber-Thread Zeit war wirklich wild... Muss immer noch grinsen wenn ich an das eine oder andere Gespräch denken muss.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Ich hoffe mit @ruyven_macaran ist alles in Ordnung?
Das letzte mal habe ich ihn am 21. August gesichtet.
Also vor gut 3 Wochen.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Klingt erst mal nach Urlaub...


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klingt erst mal nach Urlaub...


Ja. Erstmal abwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich glaub´s ja nicht! oO Da is ja @quantenslipstream  wieder!


User Nummer 4470. Wo sind wir denn aktuell?


Painkiller schrieb:


> Freut mich! Schön zu hören!
> Lasst es euch weiterhin gut gehen. In welches Eck von Kalifornien hat es euch denn verschlagen?


Ich arbeite immer noch für die gleiche Firma. Ich bin aber inzwischen Vorstandsmitglied und kriege wirklich alles in den Arsch geblasen. Wenn ich auf Reise gehe, bezahlt die Firma das Kindermädchen für den Nachwuchs. Obwohl ich ein Kindermädchen habe.
Wir hatten ja mal in Brentwood gewohnt. Inzwischen wohnen wir in Newport Coast, Newport Beach, Orange County, Kalifornien.
Es ist sehr schick hier. Die Schule ist gleich um die Ecke, viele Parks.
Ich arbeite meist nur noch von zu Hause. Hat Corona mit sich gebracht. Was aber ganz gut ist. Und natürlich viel Reisen. Das halbe Jahr über bin ich woanders.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Laber-Thread Zeit war wirklich wild... Muss immer noch grinsen wenn ich an das eine oder andere Gespräch denken muss.


Viele Threads sind weg. Die Leute von früher sind auch nicht mehr da. Schade. War eine schöne Zeit aber das Leben geht weiter. So ist das nun mal.
Außerdem muss ich noch Gordon Gekko nacheifern und eine fette Abfindung kassieren. 
Der Whisky ist schon weniger geworden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2022)

Ich fass es ja nicht, the Spam Master himself Quanti ist wieder da! .

Schön, von dir zu hören dass es dir/euch gut geht.

Um die Frage zu beantworten: das momentan neueste Mitglied hat die Usernummer 219476.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit @ruyven_macaran ist alles in Ordnung?
> Das letzte mal habe ich ihn am 21. August gesichtet.
> Also vor gut 3 Wochen.


Ruyven ist aktuell in seinem Sommerurlaub, vermutlich auf irgendner Insel am Strand... der wird demnächst wieder hier sein.


----------



## ich558 (15. September 2022)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich lebe immer noch, seit 8 Jahren  in Kalifornien. Inzwischen 3 Kinder und meine Älteste, Summer, ist inzwischen 12 Jahre alt.
> Uns allen geht es gut.
> Die Arbeit fesaselt mich, dazu die vielen Reisen um die Welt. Da hab  ich keine große Zeit mehr, auch weil ich die wenige Freizeit, die ich habe, mit meiner Familie verbringen will.
> 
> ...



Wie bist du nach 8 Jahren auf den Thread hier aufmerksam geworden?


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2022)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> User Nummer 4470.


Welcome back.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich arbeite immer noch für die gleiche Firma. Ich bin aber inzwischen Vorstandsmitglied und kriege wirklich alles in den Arsch geblasen.


Üble Sache. Wundsalbe ist da nicht verkehrt.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie bist du nach 8 Jahren auf den Thread hier aufmerksam geworden?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2022)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie bist du nach 8 Jahren auf den Thread hier aufmerksam geworden?


Antwort kommt in 8 Jahren...


----------



## Blackout27 (16. September 2022)

Für mich persönlich bester Thread 2022 im PCGHX Forum 👍🏻

Hoffentlich werde ich hier niemals als vermisst gemeldet ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit @ruyven_macaran ist alles in Ordnung?
> Das letzte mal habe ich ihn am 21. August gesichtet.
> Also vor gut 3 Wochen.



I feel stalked  .




compisucher schrieb:


> Klingt erst mal nach Urlaub...



Urlaub, Stress im Job, keinen Bock auf Forum dafür aber auf ein neues Game/Buch/etc., manchmal sogar Privatleben - bei mir sollte man nicht nach wenigen Tagen Abwesenheit in Sorgen verfallen. Manchmal realisiere ich einfach, dass man seiner Zeit was besseres anfangen kann und dass selbige bei mir deutlich knapper ist, als in den 0er Jahren, ist ja offensichtlich (damn, ist das wirklich schon so lange her?). Wenn am Ende des Tages nur noch 20 Minuten Ruhe übrigen sind, les ich garantiert nicht 60 Minuten Ukrainethread und recherchiere weitere 30 für eine Antwort (die dann eh niemand liest), sondern lass es lieber gleich ganz bleiben. Das 1-2 Wochen in Folge und man kann sich die dritte auch gleich noch sparen, weil man eh nicht mehr auf dem laufenden ist.

Hab ich was wichtiges verpasst?

_Edith:_ Außer The Return of The Quanti


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ich was wichtiges verpasst?


Den Rentnertreff bei Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ich was wichtiges verpasst?


Nicht wirklich, geht mir öfters auch so.
Volles Verständnis, Wichtigeres zu tun, als hier abzuhängen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, geht mir öfters auch so.
> Volles Verständnis, Wichtigeres zu tun, als hier abzuhängen...


Yep! Erinnert mich daran, dass ich an meinem PCGHX-Konsum mehr arbeiten muss. Eigentlich habe ich jede Menge zu tun, erwische mich aber immer wieder dabei, wie ich hier im Forum prokrastriniere... wie jetzt gerade auch wieder...


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yep! Erinnert mich daran, dass ich an meinem PCGHX-Konsum mehr arbeiten muss. Eigentlich habe ich jede Menge zu tun, erwische mich aber immer wieder dabei, wie ich hier im Forum prokrastriniere... wie jetzt gerade auch wieder...


Ich finde bei dir geht das doch noch. Kommt mir nicht zuviel vor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde bei dir geht das doch noch. Kommt mir nicht zuviel vor.


Wenn du wüsstest... bin noch in zwei weiteren Foren unterwegs


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest... bin noch in zwei weiteren Foren unterwegs


Ich nicht. Aber noch Facebook was ich nebenbei immer auf habe wenn ich am PC sitze. 
Und Whatsapp auf dem Handy. Manchmal nutze ich das am PC auch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Aber noch Facebook was ich nebenbei immer auf habe wenn ich am PC sitze.
> Und Whatsapp auf dem Handy. Manchmal nutze ich das am PC auch.


Facebook hatte ich zum Glück nie. Ich weiß aber auch wieso. Selbstschutz und so🙈


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Facebook hatte ich zum Glück nie. Ich weiß aber auch wieso. Selbstschutz und so🙈


Hat seine Vor - und Nachteile. Aber mitlerweile gehe ich ganz gechillt damit um.

Habe zwei Gruppen. Eine Computergruppe mit knapp über 3000 Mitgliedern.
Und eine kleine Filmgruppe.
Außerdem stehe ich in einen Gruppenchat in Kontakt mit ehemaligen Adminkollegen einer großen Ortsgruppe welche aber eingestellt wurde. Weil das zuviel Arbeit gemacht hat.
Wir treffen uns auch im Reallife und gehen alle 2-3 Monate Essen.
Nächsten Monat ist es wieder soweit. Dann gehen wir zum Griechen.
Ansonsten habe ich auch noch andere Kontakte und Freunde dort. Und unsere Familie ist da auch fast komplett vertreten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

Ich will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mit so vielen Menschen in Kontakt stehen...
Mir reichen schon meine engere Familie, 3-4 Freunde privat und das Forum hier für zwischenmenschliche Begegnungen


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mit so vielen Menschen in Kontakt stehen...
> Mir reichen schon meine engere Familie, 3-4 Freunde privat und das Forum hier für zwischenmenschliche Begegnungen


Ja die Familie steht natürlich an erster Stelle. Soviele sind wir  nicht.  9 Ex-Admins. 5 Männer und 4 Frauen.
In der Computergruppe habe ich 3 andere Adminkollegen aber nicht ganz so engen Kontakt. Und in der Filmgruppe noch 2 andere. Und dann treffe ich mich 2-3 guten Freunden regelmäßig aber auch nicht so oft.
Das ist alles überschaubar. Man trifft sich ja nicht jeden Tag oder jede Woche.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2022)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> User Nummer 4470. Wo sind wir denn aktuell?





> Um die Frage zu beantworten: das momentan neueste Mitglied hat die Usernummer 219476.


@Incredible Alk dann lügt das Forum.  

Denn auf der Main vom Forum steht das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was stimmt denn nun? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Inzwischen wohnen wir in Newport Coast, Newport Beach, Orange County, Kalifornien.
> Es ist sehr schick hier.


Das ist leicht untertrieben.  Die Fotos in Google sind echt krass. oO



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich arbeite immer noch für die gleiche Firma. Ich bin aber inzwischen Vorstandsmitglied und kriege wirklich alles in den Arsch geblasen. Wenn ich auf Reise gehe, bezahlt die Firma das Kindermädchen für den Nachwuchs. Obwohl ich ein Kindermädchen habe.


Klingt ein bisschen so wie bei Barney Stinson. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viele Threads sind weg. Die Leute von früher sind auch nicht mehr da. Schade. War eine schöne Zeit aber das Leben geht weiter. So ist das nun mal.


Die Zeit vergeht einfach zu schnell....


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk dann lügt das Forum.
> 
> Denn auf der Main vom Forum steht das hier:
> 
> ...


Ich würde davon ausgehen dass gelöschte Nutzer nicht in der Statistik auftauchen, aber gleichzeitig deren IDs nicht neu vergeben werden.

Und was habt ihr eigentlich alle für hohe IDs? Meine ist zweistellig


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. September 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nun?


Die Mitgliederzahl deines Screenshots ist die Anzahl der jemals registrierten User (fortlaufende "Usernummer") minus allen Accounts die nicht mehr existieren (Spambots beispielsweise die wir killen).
Deswegen ist die Mitgliederzahl kleiner als die höchste Usernummer


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr eigentlich alle für hohe IDs? Meine ist zweistellig


Aber auch nur [relativ] "gerade so" noch.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Oktober 2022)

Wäre ich doch bloß noch aktiv


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab die 18 Seiten gelesen und komm mir nun wie beim 40 Jährigen Klassentreffen vor.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (27. Oktober 2022)

Kann es sein daß sich Igor alias FormatC abgemeldet hat?  Wäre sehr schade.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2022)

Scheint so, jap


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2022)

Fällt mir gerade auf, der werte @RyzA ist seit Montag nicht mehr aktiv gewesen.
Was sehr außergewöhnlich für ihn ist.
Hoffe mal, er macht nur sowas wie Forumsurlaub...


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade auf, der werte @RyzA ist seit Montag nicht mehr aktiv gewesen.
> Was sehr außergewöhnlich für ihn ist.
> Hoffe mal, er macht nur sowas wie Forumsurlaub...


Ja, ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen. Der Dude ist glaube ich mit einer der aktivsten User hier im Forum.


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2022)

OK, @RyzA  ist jetzt seit einer Woche im Forum Offline...
Sollte man sich Sorgen machen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK, @RyzA  ist jetzt seit einer Woche im Forum Offline...
> Sollte man sich Sorgen machen?


Ich hab ihm gestern Abend eine PN geschrieben, wird aber wohl nicht viel bringen, wenn er nicht ins  Forum kommt. Hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## Krolgosh (14. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sollte man sich Sorgen machen?


Gehen wir mal nicht vom schlimmsten aus und hoffen das beste. Vlt einfach ein Urlaub mit der Familie?


----------



## der_yappi (14. November 2022)

Ich würde mir da mal keine Sorgen machen und es so wie Krolgosh sehen...

War ja im Juli auch knapp 2 Wochen "offline" und mal (endlich) wieder im Urlaub - und vor allem raus aus diesem Irrenhaus


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2022)

Was seid ihr für ein seltsames Völkchen! Ich nehme das Forum selbst in meinen Urlaub mit


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. November 2022)

Niemand:
Wirklich niemand:
Das PCGH-Forum: "Der war eine Woche nicht online, der muss tot sein!!!"
------------
Leute, es gibt tausend Gründe, warum man mal nicht im Forum ist. Chillt mal


----------



## compisucher (16. November 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Niemand:
> Wirklich niemand:
> Das PCGH-Forum: "Der war eine Woche nicht online, der muss tot sein!!!"
> ------------
> Leute, es gibt tausend Gründe, warum man mal nicht im Forum ist. Chillt mal


Nun, das mag der werten Moderation und Redaktion entgangen sein, bzw. kann es gar nicht wissen.
Auf Grund freundschaftlicher Verbundenheit, wären Themen wie "Urlaub", "Auszeit" und dgl. in diesem speziellen Falle bekannt, daher die Nachfrage im rahmen des Forums...


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2022)

Hallo!

Ich bin relativ kurzfristig in die Psychatrie gegangen.  Wegen einer Medikamentenumstellung.
Sonst hätte ich hier Bescheid gesagt.
Mit dem Handy konnte ich mich irgendwie nicht von dort einloggen.
Bin dieses Wochenende zu Hause und endlich wieder am PC.
Morgen Abend muß ich aber wieder zurück in die Klinik.
Nächste Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich dann entlasssen.
Danke das jemand auch an mich gedacht hat.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2022)

Der harte Kern hält hier zusammen


----------



## INU.ID (19. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen einer Medikamentenumstellung.


Von Schore auf Methadon?   

Ne Spaß , schön zu hören dass du wieder "auffe Beine" bist und es dir besser geht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Von Schore auf Methadon?


Schön schwarzer Humor - ich liebe es!


----------



## Krolgosh (19. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke das jemand auch an mich gedacht hat.


Und obwohl man sagt man soll nicht vom schlimmsten ausgehen und es ist sicher nur Urlaub etc, macht man sich dann irgendwann doch Gedanken 

Schön das es dir besser geht


----------



## keinnick (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin relativ kurzfristig in die Psychatrie gegangen.  Wegen einer Medikamentenumstellung.
> Sonst hätte ich hier Bescheid gesagt.
> ...


Hab mich tatsächlich gestern noch gefragt wo Du steckst. Normalerweise steht immer irgendwo Dein Name, wenn man auf "neue Beiträge" klickt. 

Alles Gute weiterhin.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hab mich tatsächlich gestern noch gefragt wo Du steckst. Normalerweise steht immer irgendwo Dein Name, wenn man auf "neue Beiträge" klickt.


Heute kann ich noch fleissig posten. Aber die kommende Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich hier nicht online sein.
Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht vom Handy aus einloggen. Außerdem macht das mit dem Handy keinen Spaß. 

Edit: Ich befürchte das sich der Klinikaufenthalt doch noch verlängert. Bin schon seit 4 Uhr wach.
Und fühle mich auch noch nicht wirklich stabil. An den Medikamenten muß noch feinjustiert werden.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute kann ich noch fleissig posten. Aber die kommende Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich hier nicht online sein.
> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht vom Handy aus einloggen. Außerdem macht das mit dem Handy keinen Spaß.
> 
> Edit: Ich befürchte das sich der Klinikaufenthalt doch noch verlängert. Bin schon seit 4 Uhr wach.
> Und fühle mich auch noch nicht wirklich stabil. An den Medikamenten muß noch feinjustiert werden.


Tablet oder Laptop?
Und der Kontakt zur Außenwelt wäre wieder hergestellt 
Auch von mir "Gute Besserung" und fett gedrückte Daumen.
Gruß T.


----------



## INU.ID (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht vom Handy aus einloggen.


Wegen technischer Probleme? Oder weil du von den Meds so weggeballert bist, dass du versuchst dein Handy mit den Füßen zu bedienen?


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Tablet oder Laptop?
> Und der Kontakt zur Außenwelt wäre wieder hergestellt


Meine Frau und mein Sohn brauchen ihre Läppis auch.


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Auch von mir "Gute Besserung" und fett gedrückte Daumen.
> Gruß T.


Vielen Dank.  


INU.ID schrieb:


> Wegen technischer Probleme? Oder weil du von den Meds so weggeballert bist, dass du versuchst dein Handy mit den Füßen zu bedienen?


Ich konnte mich einfach nicht einloggen. Obwohl ich mein PW eigentlich mehrmals richtig eingegeben hatte.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Frau und mein Sohn brauchen ihre Läppis auch.
> 
> Vielen Dank.








						Lenovo Tab M7 32 GB Tablet 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) 2,0 GHz Android 2 MP (Iron Grey) von expert Technomarkt
					

Tab M7 32 GB Tablet 17,8 cm (7 Zoll) 2,0 GHz Android 2 MP (Iron Grey) - Lenovo Tab M7. Bildschirmdiagonale 17,8 cm (7 Zoll), Bildschirmauflösung 1024 x 600 Pixel. Interne Speicherkapazität 32 GB. Prozessor-Taktfrequenz 2 GHz, Prozessorfamilie Mediatek, Prozessor MT8166. RAM-Speic




					www.expert-technomarkt.de
				



Ansonsten starte ich hier im Forum eine Sammelaktion, damit Du wenigstens ein Tablet bekommst 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ansonsten starte ich hier im Forum eine Sammelaktion, damit Du wenigstens ein Tablet bekommst
> Gruß T.


Nein, danke. Brauchst du nicht. 

Außerdem wäre das ja auch wieder "mobil" über Android. Keine Ahnung warum ich mich darüber nicht einloggen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2022)

Desktopmodus im Browser aktiviert? 
Cookies verboten?


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Desktopmodus im Browser aktiviert?


Auf dem Handy?


JoM79 schrieb:


> Cookies verboten?


Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2022)

Ja, auf dem Handy. 
Sollte jeder Browser können.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Ich habe gar keine Lust zurück in die Klinik. Aber muß noch ein paar Tage durchhalten.
Nachher muß ich noch einen Corona-Test vorher machen. Bevor ich zurückkehre.
Aber das ist das Mindeste Problem.


----------



## compisucher (21. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keine Lust zurück in die Klinik. Aber muß noch ein paar Tage durchhalten.
> Nachher muß ich noch einen Corona-Test vorher machen. Bevor ich zurückkehre.
> Aber das ist das Mindeste Problem.


Muss Deine Medikamentenumstellung so genau klinisch überwacht werden?
Finde ich ja doof...


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Muss Deine Medikamentenumstellung so genau klinisch überwacht werden?
> Finde ich ja doof...



Naja, Psychopharmaka sind halt nicht ohne. Wenn ich mir angucke, was bei manchen FreundInnen/Bekannten da schon für Mist gebaut worden ist, finde ich das erstmal sogar ganz gut  (wenn auch nachvollziehbarerweise lästig). So ganz allgemein, ohne irgendwelche Details zu kennen.

@RyzA : Gute Besserung (oder: "gute Umstellung"?), versuch das Beste draus zu machen! Falls du gerne liest, nimm dir ein spannendes Buch mit, wozu du um Alltag vielleicht einfach noch nicht die Zeit gefunden hast, es mal zu lesen. Oder so.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2022)

Man kann wärend einer Medikamentenumstellung sehr labil werden und das nicht vertragen.
Ich bin jetzt aber wieder raus.  Ich bleibe beim alten Medikament + vorübergehend ein zusätzliches.
Komplettumstellung auf ein ganz anderes hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Micha0208 (22. November 2022)

@RyzA : Ich hatte mir auch schon Sorgen gemacht. Hatte ebenfalls überlegt Dir eine PN zu schicken, aber mir ging es die letzen Wochen auch nicht so gut, na gut eher richtig schlecht...
Ich habe ambulant auch eine Medikamentenumstellung (Antidepressivum) probiert. Hat leider alles nur schlimmer gemacht + Nebenwirkungen.
Jetzt bin ich auch wieder bei meiner alten Medikation + Bedarfsmedikation bis sich alles im Gehirnstoffwechsel wieder normalisiert hat.

Drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, das es Dir bald wieder gut geht


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. November 2022)

@RyzA @Micha0208
Es ist für mich interessant zu sehen, dass User, denen es eigentlich psychisch schlecht geht, hier im Forum stets auf einer sehr wertschätzenden und liebenswürdigen Art mit anderen umgehen.
Ich wünsche euch beiden daher vom Herzen, dass es euch bald wieder viel besser geht und darauf dass ihr das Forum mit eurer tollen Art weiterhin so aufwertet wie bisher❤️

Edit: Und da ich jetzt gerade eine sentimentale Minute habe, wollte ich euch auch meinen Respekt dafür aussprechen, dass ihr den Mut dazu aufbringt hier im Forum so offen damit umzugehen!


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2022)

Vernünftig eingestellt geht es einem auch nicht schlecht. "Nur' der Weg dahin kann beliebig hässlich sein.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

Ich vermisse @Threshold wieder. Hoffentlich geht es ihm nicht schlechter.


----------



## compisucher (24. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich vermisse @Threshold wieder. Hoffentlich geht es ihm nicht schlechter.


Wird schon, Unkraut vergeht nicht.
Das, was er geschildert hatte, ist eher unlustig.
Evtl. ist er in Reha oder so.


----------



## Elistaer (24. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wird schon, Unkraut vergeht nicht.
> Das, was er geschildert hatte, ist eher unlustig.
> Evtl. ist er in Reha oder so.


Ich meine mich zu erinnern das er was von Reha gesagt hatte und das ist dann auch oft Zeit intensiv und soll zum Teil auch der Ruhe dienen.


----------



## Blackout27 (24. November 2022)

@RyzA @Micha0208 
Auch von mir viel Kraft und gute Besserung ❤️ 

Lebensabschnitte können teils sehr hart sein... Umso schöner das dieses anonyme Internet hier soviel Nähe, Verständnis und Liebe zeigt.

Bleibt alle schön Gesund, damit man auch in Zukunft hier  immer miteinander diskutieren, lachen und ab und an mal etwas streiten kann


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2022)

@RyzA 
auch von meiner Seite, die besten Wünsche zur schnellstmöglichen Genesung.
Das packst du schon


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es ist für mich interessant zu sehen, dass User, denen es eigentlich psychisch schlecht geht, hier im Forum stets auf einer sehr wertschätzenden und liebenswürdigen Art mit anderen umgehen.


Steile These: User, die in Foren wertschätzend und nett sind sind es auch im RealLife. Nur das Gegenteil ist leider gelegentlich anzutreffen (Leute die anonym hier den wilden Bill markieren und im echten Leben die Zähne nicht auseinanderbekommen).



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> meinen Respekt dafür aussprechen, dass ihr den Mut dazu aufbringt hier im Forum so offen damit umzugehen!


Die Anonymität mag das vielleicht ein Stückweit einfacher machen - trotzdem haste da natürlich Recht. Es ist keinesfalls selbstverständlich dass solche Themen so offen angesprochen werden - umso schöner wenns so ist. Das ist aber auch eine Folge davon, dass hier Leute sind die sich aktiv Sorgen machen und nachfragen - denen auch ein großes Lob.


----------



## Micha0208 (26. November 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Steile These: User, die in Foren wertschätzend und nett sind sind es auch im RealLife


Das denke ich auch. Sehr viele Foren-Mitglieder gehen nett und wertschätzend mit einander um. 
Um nett zu sein, muß man zum Glück nicht gesundheitlich einen weg haben.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> wollte ich euch auch meinen Respekt dafür aussprechen, dass ihr den Mut dazu aufbringt hier im Forum so offen damit umzugehen!


Sowas muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Ich stehe auch im Real-Life zu meiner Krankheit. Das macht alles viel einfacher und mir geht es besser damit.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch im Real-Life zu meiner Krankheit. Das macht alles viel einfacher und mir geht es besser damit.


Ich stehe zu meiner Erkrankung aber sonst mache ich das eigentlich nicht öffentlich.
Die genaue Erkrankung habe ich hier Wenigen auch nur per PN genannt.
Es gibt Blogger, Facebook-Nutzer usw die machen das richtig öffentlich.
Aber das möchte ich auch nicht. Wird nachher zu meinen Nachteil ausgelegt.
Auf meiner Facebookseite (welche nur Freunde sehen können) poste ich davon auch nichts.
Nur mit bestimmten Leuten in Chats.
Aber soll jeder damit umgehen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Micha0208 (26. November 2022)

Das man zu einer Krankheit steht, heißt ja nicht das man sowas gleich jedem erzählt.
Ich meine eher gute Freunde, vielleicht noch langjährige Bekannte.

Die Krankheit ist da auch erstmal egal.
Wenn jemand z.B. einen Herzinfarkt hatte, erzählt er das ja auch nur Familie und Freunden. Vielleicht noch Nachbarn die den Krankenwagen mitbekommen haben.
Alles andere wäre viel zu anstrengend und man denkt ja auch nicht andauernd an Krankheiten im Leben, wenn sie nicht gerade akut sind.

Ich habe auch deshalb gute Erfahrungen gemacht, zu meinen Krankheiten zu stehen, weil mein Freundeskreis eher positiv eingestellt ist. 
Sprich man fragt nur ob es einem gut geht, wenn man mal einen kränklichen Eindruck macht.
Aber auch dann, denkt jeder zuerst an eine Erkältung, oder einen einfach schlechten Tag usw. . 
Normales Leben halt, was jeder von uns sowieso durchmacht.

Es hängt also auch viel vom Freundeskreis usw. ab, wie offen man zu einer Erkrankung stehen kann/sollte.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2022)

Damit hast du vollkommen Recht!


----------



## Micha0208 (26. November 2022)

@RyzA: Das positive ganz vergessen . Morgen ist ja schon der erste Advent. Bekommt Dein Eichhörnchen dieses Jahr auch wieder eine Weihnachtsmütze?


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, danke. Brauchst du nicht.
> 
> Außerdem wäre das ja auch wieder "mobil" über Android. Keine Ahnung warum ich mich darüber nicht einloggen kann.


Dann gibt es ein Windows Tablet.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @RyzA: Das positive ganz vergessen . Morgen ist ja schon der erste Advent. Bekommt Dein Eichhörnchen dieses Jahr auch wieder eine Weihnachtsmütze?


Gute Idee. Das Bild habe ich noch und ich hatte schon drüber nachgedacht. Ich denke schon.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2022)

Man hat mich noch untersucht und ein Gerinsel entdeckt, das entfernt wurde .
Ich ruhe mich geradecaus.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat mich noch untersucht und ein Gerinsel entdeckt, das entfernt wurde .
> Ich ruhe mich geradecaus.


Gute Besserung.

Dein Profilbild hast du auch gewechselt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Dein Profilbild hast du auch gewechselt.


Ja,ich hab von grenzenlosem Reichtum geträumt und da viel mir Dagobert ein.


----------



## compisucher (12. Dezember 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja,ich hab von grenzenlosem Reichtum geträumt und da viel mir Dagobert ein.


Davon träume ich auch, 
aber die ganzen Münzen würden mich nerven.
Für eine RTX 4090 bei 2.000 € bräuchte man schon gute 150kg davon...


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Davon träume ich auch,
> aber die ganzen Münzen würden mich nerven.
> Für eine RTX 4090 bei 2.000 € bräuchte man schon gute 150kg davon...


Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man in Münzen baden soll, aber sieht super aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

Was macht eigentlich @grumpy-old-man?
Habe ich länger nicht mehr hier gelesen.
Der Dude hat mir, mit @IICARUS zusammen, vor ca. zwei Jahren beim Neubau mit Geduld und Rat zur Seite gestanden. Nochmal lieben Dank an euch, Jungs!


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt. Den Grumpy habe ich auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## compisucher (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt. Den Grumpy habe ich auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.


Ja, @grumpy-old-man  empfinde ich auch als äußerst angenehmen Zeitgenossen.
Aber sein Verlauf zeigt, dass er erst am Mittwoch im Forum war, wenn auch sein letzter Post fast ein Jahr alt ist.
Vielleicht hat er einfach keine Lust oder auch keine Zeit, 
soll ja vorkommen...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Dezember 2022)

Danke der Nachfrage!  Nach Home Office gab es wieder „nur“ Office und ein Hausbau stand auch noch an, oder besser, ist noch immer im Gange… Ich schaue aber wieder öfters hier rein!


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage!  Nach Home Office gab es wieder „nur“ Office und ein Hausbau stand auch noch an, oder besser, ist noch immer im Gange… Ich schaue aber wieder öfters hier rein!


Schön zu hören, dass es dir - neben dem Daily Struggle - gut geht!

Viel Erfolg beim Hausbau bzw. Alles Gute mit dem neuen Eigenheim!


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

"Der Schauspieler" hat sich ja wieder gemeldet.  

Als ich ihn zuerst gesehen hatte dachte ich auf dem Avatar das wäre ein Schauspieler.
Aber das ist er selber!


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das ist er selber!


Kann nicht sein 
Soo gut aussehende nerds existieren nicht


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Dezember 2022)

Da sage ich nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

Okay, wenn man das Foto dann sieht...
Doch nur der durchschnitts nerd


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2022)

Wieso Durchschnitt? Der könnte Nespressomaschinen verkaufen im Fernsehen und man würde den Unterschied nicht sehen 

Nein im Ernst, schön dass du wieder hier bist und es "nur" das blöde Reallife ist das so zeitaufwendig ist^^


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der könnte Nespressomaschinen verkaufen im Fernsehen


Das könnte ich auch 
Aber auf seinem Profilbild sieht der Kerl einfach _zu gut_ aus


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

Er sieht auch so gut aus. Nur die Mimik mit der Zunge raus ist eben mehr witzig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das könnte ich auch


Du siehst aber nicht aus wie George Clooney...


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt...

Besser! 
Sagt zumindest meine Frau (die George Clooney nicht ausstehen kann )

Kaffee kann ich trotzdem verkaufen, ich verkauf ja täglich alles mögliche im job, ich wurde nur bisher leidet nicht "entdeckt"


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> 
> Besser!
> Sagt zumindest meine Frau (die George Clooney nicht ausstehen kann )


Beweis?


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beweis?


Wenn du mal Hamburg besuchst, dann treffen wir uns auf ein Bier 
Fotos von mir werde ich hier jedenfalls nicht veröffentlichen 
Nicht, dass mich noch irgendein user mit dem ich als mod mal "Kontakt" hatte, wieder erkennt


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn du mal Hamburg besuchst, dann treffen wir uns auf ein Bier


Bier trinke ich keins mehr. Aber Kaffee ginge auch. Oder was leckeres essen.   

Hamburg da will ich irgendwann sowieso mal hin und gerne das Miniatur-Wunderland besuchen.
Nur wann weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Doch nur der durchschnitts nerd


Überhaupt nicht! Selbst ich als hetero Mann, finde dass der Grumpy schon viel Charme ausstrahlt^^

Laut Google sehen Durchschnitts-Nerds so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt im Forum hier, sehen wohl auch die meisten so dann aus 



RyzA schrieb:


> Beweis?


Im HWLuxx Forum gibt es tatsächlich ein Thread, wo User ihre Bilder von sich posten. Der wird sogar gut genutzt, aber ich glaube, nachdem dein Echtnamen Thread hier schon gescheitert ist, wird es mit nem Bilder-Thread erst recht nichts


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> das Miniatur-Wunderland


Das ist mega! 
Zur Not gibts in jeder Kiezkneipe auch nachts noch Kaffee für dich ^^


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> finde dass der Grumpy schon viel Charme ausstrahlt^^


Je nach Foto mal mehr, mal weniger ^^



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> im Forum hier, sehen wohl auch die meisten dann aus


Zumindest die Brille stimmt bei mir 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Im HWLuxx Forum gibt es tatsächlich ein Thread, wo User ihre Bilder von sich posten.


Ganz dunkel erinnere ich mich daran, dass hier ein user, vor ca. 1-2 Jahren, auch mal sowas angefangen hat.
Natürlich total der Reinfall, denn hier hat das keiner ernst genommen.
Bis auf @grumpy-old-man (und noch 1-2 Ausnahmen) ist ja auch keiner so bekloppt mutig, hier Fotos von sich selbst zu veröffentlichen


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bis auf @grumpy-old-man (und noch 1-2 Ausnahmen) ist ja auch keiner so bekloppt mutig, hier Fotos von sich selbst zu veröffentlichen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da man die Bilder als Gast nicht sehen kann, so @ZAM s Aussage, finde ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Laut Google sehen Durchschnitts-Nerds so aus:


Das erinnert mich an den Klassiker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2022)

Wo hast du mein Foto her?


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du siehst tatsächlich genauso sympathisch aus, wie du auch immer im Forum rüberkommst!


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du siehst tatsächlich genauso sympathisch aus, wie du auch immer im Forum rüberkommst!


Danke und gute Nacht! Bis morgen!


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. Dezember 2022)

An Alle die schweigend mitlesen, aktiv sind oder waren, ein ruhiges, beschauliches und schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Wünscht euch euer Tolotos66

Sich mal iwo treffen finde ich super. HH  steht auch für 2023 auf unserer Liste.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> An Alle die schweigend mitlesen, aktiv sind oder waren, ein ruhiges, beschauliches und schönes Weihnachtsfest.
> Wünscht euch euer Tolotos66


Dem schließe ich mich an. Habt alle besinnliche Festtage und laßt es euch gut gehen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bier trinke ich keins mehr. Aber Kaffee ginge auch. Oder was leckeres essen.
> 
> Hamburg da will ich irgendwann sowieso mal hin und gerne das Miniatur-Wunderland besuchen.
> Nur wann weiß ich noch nicht.


Ja, das Miniatur-Wunderland ist wirklich toll,
die kleinen Details schon ... 
Reserviere aber deinen Eintritt vorher online,
dann brauchst du da nicht ewig warten.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für eine RTX 4090 bei 2.000 € bräuchte man schon gute 150kg davon...


Kommt drauf an, was für Münzen das sind... Mit Gold braucht man nicht schwer zu tragen 

An alle, die während der letzten ca. 18 Seiten zurück gekehrt sind: Welcome back 

An alle, denen es momentan nicht gut geht bzw. die sich in Behandlung befinden: Von Herzen alles Gute und gute Besserung!

An alle alle: Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ein schönes Weihnachtsfest! 

An mich: geh endlich schlafen!!!


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Januar 2023)

Hab hier mal ne "Sammelbestellung"  sind einige dabei, die tolle Tagebücher verfasst haben - in dem Fall poste ich nen Link dazu 

Was macht eigentlich...

@Erik Cartman (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...o-g-experience-update-gefraeste-teile.245755/)
@FeuerToifel (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-fractal-design-node-804.359673/#post-6904062)
@Deimos (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/tagebuch-purple-copper-acrylic-mod.359194/)
@mjay88 (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...rd-beendet-da-neues-case.377094/#post-7181311)
@Towelie2200 (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/tagebuch-snow-and-ice-con-reloaded.377523/#post-7188260)
@PatrickB (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/the-shield-by-paladin-final-pix.343368/)
@Raffnack (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/du-hast-doch-was-an-der-waffel-casemod.383447/)
@Ben™ (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/worklog-tj07-black-seven-neue-front.176105/)
@MehlstaubtheCat (wurde wohl gesperrt - ich fand den aber immer recht umgänglich)
Einige davon sind schon jahrelang nicht mehr online gewesen - Was schade ist. Ich hab die Tagebücher gerne verfolgt - waren einige Perlen dabei.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (5. Januar 2023)

@Chatstar ist auch nicht mehr da. Seine geistigen Ergüsse fehlen mir ein bisschen


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> @Chatstar ist auch nicht mehr da. Seine geistigen Ergüsse fehlen mir ein bisschen


Der hat immer gerne provoziert.


----------



## Elistaer (5. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der hat immer gerne provoziert.


Es gab aber auch Momente da konnte man mit ihm relativ auf gleich Hohem Niveau diskutieren (selten aber es kam vor).

zuletzt habe ich von Ihm was im Dezember gelesen.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2023)

Der countdown läuft


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Januar 2023)

Gerade in dieser brisanten Zeit was AMD betrifft hab ich tatsächlich auch gemerkt das etwas fehlt


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der countdown läuft


Das ist doch ein Thread über (vermisste) User. Das man sich dann darüber unterhält ist doch normal.
Solange es nichts überwiegend schlechtes ist sollte das doch ok sein. Oder ?


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2023)

Hä² @RyzA ?? 

Du falsch verstehen, nicht euer, sondern *sein* countdown läuft ab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Januar 2023)

Chatstar wird wieder zurückkehren - temporäre Sperren werden nur immer länger je häufiger man sie sich verdient (siehe in den Forenregeln ganz unten die Punktegrenzen). Das ist was Eule meinte.

Die Mehlstaubkatze ist dagegen schon seit 7-8 Jahren dauerhaft gebannt. Und das hatte einen sehr guten Grund (ohne diesen gibts hier keine direkten Permabanns, das ist extrem selten). Nach so langer Zeit kann mans ja ganz grob umreißen, er hatte die Plattform PCGH damals (gewerblich) abused.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. Januar 2023)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> er hatte die Plattform PCGH damals (gewerblich) abused.


Das geht ja natürlich gar nicht... Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass es nicht ungerechtfertigt war, aber sowas hatte ich nicht erwartet. Jetzt kann ich das auch nachvollziehen. Danke


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hä² @RyzA ??
> 
> Du falsch verstehen, nicht euer, sondern *sein* countdown läuft ab.


Achso alles klar.


----------



## QIX (5. Januar 2023)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Chatstar wird wieder zurückkehren - temporäre Sperren werden nur immer länger je häufiger man sie sich verdient (siehe in den Forenregeln ganz unten die Punktegrenzen). Das ist was Eule meinte.



Macht ihr das von den aktuellen Releases abhängig oder wartet ihr einfach nur, bis alles auf dem Markt ist.  
Grad bei den neuen Ryzen 7xxxX3D dürfte die Abstinenz ja schon wehtun. Aber gut, kann ja später noch nachgeholt werden, die kommen ja erst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Januar 2023)

QIX schrieb:


> Macht ihr das von den aktuellen Releases abhängig


Natürlich nicht. 
Wie das Punktesystem funktioniert kann man ja in den Forenregeln nachlesen. Dass dann Sperren mit irgendwelchen Releaseterminen zusammenfallen ist reiner Zufall. Klar steigt die Chance einen Termin wegen einer Sperre zu verpassen, je mehr Punkte man sammelt und je länger die Sperre deswegen dauert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2023)

Das wär's!
Mods führen interne Listen über Fanboys der jeweiligen Lager, welche dann kurz vor neuen Releases per PN benachrichtigt werden, dass sie zur Erhaltung eines gediegenen Forenklimas temporär gesperrt werden


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mods führen interne Listen über Fanboys der jeweiligen Lager


STRG-F -> "AzRa-eL"
...
...
...

Ahhh ha! 

*Notizenmach*


----------



## Elistaer (6. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> STRG-F -> "AzRa-eL"
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Dann vergesse mich nur nicht. 

Ich hatte ja schon eine Abmahnung von @Incredible Alk wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.  Ist schon paar Monde her und damals ist die Suppe echt übergekocht.

Spaß bei Seite. Ich Respektiere eure Arbeit in vollen Maß und verstehe jedes eingreifen wenn man mal zu persönlich wird. Man wird ja auch älter und erfahrener.  Bei der Liste die wir oben haben ist mir aber Cartman auch in Erinnerung geblieben als sehr gedigener schreiber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> STRG-F -> "AzRa-eL"
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Bin jetzt neugierig, in welches Lager du mich gesteckt hättest^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin jetzt neugierig, in welches Lager du mich gesteckt hättest^^


Gefangenlager?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin jetzt neugierig, in welches Lager du mich gesteckt hättest^^


Computec-Küche.
Putzen, Kaffee machen, aufräumen, Müll rausbringen, Kisten hochschleppen.
Mit Fußfessel natürlich. Die bei jedem Fluchtversuch (oder betreten des Gemeinschaftsraumes mit Kicker gegenüber der Küche) sofort einen raustasert


----------



## Elistaer (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin jetzt neugierig, in welches Lager du mich gesteckt hättest^^


Ich bin für den Mod Keller und Fütterung über eine Lucke in der Decke mit 1x Täglich dann Tageslicht. 

Tante Edit: Ich glaub allen ist klar von Welcher Person das stammt mit dem Mod Keller.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin jetzt neugierig, in welches Lager du mich gesteckt hättest^^


Na, du bist doch ganz bestimmt ein Eule fanboy


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Na, du bist doch ganz bestimmt ein Eule fanboy


Insbesondere wenn ich eine Ermahnung erhalte


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Na, du bist doch ganz bestimmt ein Eule fanboy


Wer nicht? Du bist einer der lustigsten Mods hier


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wer nicht? Du bist einer der lustigsten Mods hier


Dafür kommst du jetzt bei allen anderen Mods auf die Blacklist.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2023)

Mist...

Wobei, ich hab es ja recht offen formuliert - "einer der lustigsten Mods" heißt nicht "der lustigste Mod" 

Es gibt hier glücklicherweise sehr viele humorvolle Mods


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Mist...
> 
> Wobei, ich hab es ja recht offen formuliert - "einer der lustigsten Mods" heißt nicht "der lustigste Mod"
> 
> Es gibt hier glücklicherweise sehr viele humorvolle Mods


Okay, mit viel Glück hast du damit jetzt die Wogen geglättet und die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Januar 2023)

*Notizenmach*


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

Tja lieber HighEnd, aus der Geschichte kommt du wohl nicht mehr so leicht raus^^

Was lernen wir daraus: Niemals Mods in Anwesenheit anderer Mods loben!


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2023)

War schön, euch gekannt zu haben


----------



## ich558 (Mittwoch um 11:22)

von Riverna habe ich schon lange nichts mehr gelesen. Der hat immer viel im Auto Thread gepostet.

Bei ITpassion ist es dasselbe.


----------



## Krolgosh (Mittwoch um 14:48)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> War schön, euch gekannt zu haben


Solange sich da nur Eule Notizen macht ist für dich doch alles Paletti.. ihm hast du immerhin ein Kompliment gemacht.

So wo war  nochmal gleich mein Block...


----------



## AzRa-eL (Mittwoch um 15:02)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Solange sich da nur Eule Notizen macht ist für dich doch alles Paletti.. ihm hast du immerhin ein Kompliment gemacht.
> 
> So wo war  nochmal gleich mein Block...


Oh Shit seit wann bist du eigentlich Mod?!


----------



## Elistaer (Mittwoch um 18:21)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh Shit seit wann bist du eigentlich Mod?!


Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch Gerade!

Wir sind umzingelt.

< In den Keller geht die Gatter zu macht und sich verkriecht.


----------



## chill_eule (Mittwoch um 18:34)

Falls ihr es nicht mitbekommen hattet:

Wir hatten bis vor kurzem sogar 3 neue mods in unseren Reihen 

@Krolgosh ist der Einzige, der (bisher tapfer ) weiterhin dabei ist.
Die beiden anderen, neuen Kollegen haben sich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen leider wieder aus dem aktiven Dienst zurück gezogen


----------



## HighEnd111 (Mittwoch um 18:41)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh Shit seit wann bist du eigentlich Mod?!


Der nächste, der fliegt 

@Krolgosh: Jetzt passt der Avatar farblich sogar zum Nickname - oder andersrum


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 18:43)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls ihr es nicht mitbekommen hattet:
> 
> Wir hatten bis vor kurzem sogar 3 neue mods in unseren Reihen
> 
> ...


Ist das nicht mitlerweile schon ein halbes Jahr her? Oder noch länger?


----------



## chill_eule (Mittwoch um 18:48)

Sooo lange ist das jetzt noch nicht her:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/pcgh-extreme-intern-wir-suchen-moderatoren-bewerben-sie-sich-jetzt.623975/
		




			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/pcgh-extreme-intern-wir-suchen-moderatoren-bewerben-sie-sich-jetzt.623975/post-11116017


----------



## Nightslaver (Mittwoch um 18:49)

Was macht eigentlich @Scholdarr?
Ihn hab ich irgendwie lange schon nicht mehr gesehen und ich muss gestehen, manchmal vermisse ich auch etwas seine stets gut geschriebenen fundierten Posts, zu Themen und die Diskussionen, mit seiner Beteiligung, im RPG-Bereich des Forums, ein wenig. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn ich eine Ermahnung erhalte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch eigentlich nur ganz "liebevoll"  gemeinte "moderative Gewalt", von der eule.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 18:58)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sooo lange ist das jetzt noch nicht her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso. Kam mir schon länger vor.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich @Scholdarr?
> Ihn hab ich irgendwie lange schon nicht mehr gesehen und ich muss gestehen, manchmal vermisse ich auch etwas seine stets gut geschriebenen fundierten Posts, zu Themen und die Diskussionen, mit seiner Beteiligung, im RPG-Bereich des Forums, ein wenig.


Den kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Krolgosh (Mittwoch um 19:20)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh Shit seit wann bist du eigentlich Mod?!


Schon seit letztem Jahr...  Ja wie Eule verlinkt hat, war im September. Und so passt ihr auf.. ts. 



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Der nächste, der fliegt
> 
> @Krolgosh: Jetzt passt der Avatar farblich sogar zum Nickname - oder andersrum


Für mich der einzige Grund wieso ich mich überhaupt als Mod beworben hab. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> @Krolgosh ist der Einzige, der (bisher tapfer ) weiterhin dabei ist.
> Die beiden anderen, neuen Kollegen haben sich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen leider wieder aus dem aktiven Dienst zurück gezogen


So leicht werdet ihr mich auch nicht mehr los.


----------



## Incredible Alk (Mittwoch um 19:25)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> So leicht werdet ihr mich auch nicht mehr los.


Das "Problem" ist, dass wir uns gegenseitig keine Punkte reindrücken können. 



Elistaer schrieb:


> Wir sind umzingelt.
> 
> < In den Keller geht die Gatter zu macht und sich verkriecht.


Der Einzige der hier wirklich hinterm Gatter sitzt bin vermutlich ich. Das Ding ist aber weniger dass ich nicht rauskann sondern dass meine Tochter nicht reinkann... alles an Elektronik/teuren/scharfen/... Gegenständen hab ich hier eingezäunt - einschließlich mir (ok, das klingt komisch  ).


----------



## chill_eule (Mittwoch um 19:26)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist, dass wir uns gegenseitig keine Punkte reindrücken können.


Aber andere lustige Sachen können wir uns gegenseitig _antun_


----------



## Incredible Alk (Mittwoch um 19:27)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber andere lustige Sachen können wir uns gegenseitig _antun_


Komm mal aufs nächste Treff mit, dann siehste wie übel das werden kann 
Besonders ZAM ist höchstgefährlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (Mittwoch um 19:40)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> So leicht werdet ihr mich auch nicht mehr los.


Pff, für sowas braucht man doch keinen Moderatorentitel, ich "nerve" hier jetzt schon seit 12 Jahren ohne und sie sind mich noch nicht losgeworden.


----------



## chill_eule (Mittwoch um 19:42)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Pff, für sowas braucht man doch keinen Moderatorentitel, ich "nerve" hier jetzt schon seit 12 Jahren ohne und sie sind mich noch nicht losgeworden.





chill_eule schrieb:


> *Notizenmach*


----------



## HighEnd111 (Mittwoch um 20:46)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber andere lustige Sachen können wir uns gegenseitig _antun_





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Komm mal aufs nächste Treff mit, dann siehste wie übel das werden kann
> Besonders ZAM ist höchstgefährlich.


_Das_ klingt ziemlich zweideutig *kopfschüttel* 



chill_eule schrieb:


> *Notizenmach*


Ich stelle mir dabei immer die Eule in deinem Profilbild vor, wie sie sich mit Ringblock und Bleistift Notizen macht


----------



## Elistaer (Mittwoch um 21:06)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Komm mal aufs nächste Treff mit, dann siehste wie übel das werden kann
> Besonders ZAM ist höchstgefährlich.


Treffen wo und wann und wer bezahlt?

@Incredible Alk  sei froh das ihr kein Teller wärmer habt so 80° porzellan tut schon mal weh beim anfassen


----------



## Incredible Alk (Mittwoch um 21:16)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> _Das_ klingt ziemlich zweideutig *kopfschüttel*


SO war das sicher nicht gemeint^^



Elistaer schrieb:


> Treffen wo und wann und wer bezahlt?


Üblicherweise in der Redaktion zu einem Termin an dem möglichst viele Mods/Reds/Admins dabei sein können (den zu finden kann LANGE dauern^^) mit beim letzten Mal Pizza auf Kosten des Chefs 

Aber das ist irgendwie ziemlich OT, oder? Ist ja nicht "was machen Mods eigentlich (wo, wann und wer zahlt)" sondern "was macht eigentlich"... In der Rumpelkammer isses zwar ziemlich wurscht aber trotzdem.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 21:33)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das ist irgendwie ziemlich OT, oder? Ist ja nicht "was machen Mods eigentlich (wo, wann und wer zahlt)" sondern "was macht eigentlich"... In der Rumpelkammer isses zwar ziemlich wurscht aber trotzdem.


Naja, aber du hattest das Thema hier doch angestossen.  
Dann braucht man sich über Nachfragen nicht wundern.


----------



## Painkiller (Gestern um 15:04)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das ist irgendwie ziemlich OT, oder? Ist ja nicht "was machen Mods eigentlich (wo, wann und wer zahlt)" sondern "was macht eigentlich"... In der Rumpelkammer isses zwar ziemlich wurscht aber trotzdem.


Laberthread 2.0 incomig? 

**Duckundweg**


----------

